# Useless Thread MDCCXXXVI: i can't believe zaide changed the format last time



## Pharrell Williams

it's a colon not a dash, what were you thinking


----------



## Bob Richards

I'm posting in here now simply because I have the means to.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hey everyone


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

dash >> colon


----------



## Ceremony

peener I'm watching the electric car racing

Wouldn't this be much better if it was on a track where the road is more than three cars wide? It's impossible to actually race on circuits this narrow.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

always colon


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> peener I'm watching the electric car racing
> 
> Wouldn't this be much better if it was on a track where the road is more than three cars wide? It's impossible to actually race on circuits this narrow.




Yeah I've tried to get into it but I just can't, the low speed racing is just boring and even though there's lots of carnage it's the boring type, these cars can actually go but the tracks are all super low speed.

I watched the start of the one in NYC on Channel 5 last night and turn 1 was a really narrow tight hairpin and they just all ran into the back of each other at 2mph


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Daveed Diggs said:


> always colon



yes because you're a "colon" (french)


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Velvet Crowe said:


> yes because you're a "colon" (french)


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Yeah I've tried to get into it but I just can't, the low speed racing is just boring and even though there's lots of carnage it's the boring type, these cars can actually go but the tracks are all super low speed.
> 
> I watched the start of the one in NYC on Channel 5 last night and turn 1 was a really narrow tight hairpin and they just all ran into the back of each other at 2mph




Still, it keeps an assortment of Toro Rosso cast-offs in a job so it serves a purpose at least

Maybe Kvyat will liven it up next season


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Need to go out in a bit


----------



## Ceremony

peener one of my favourite threads is back: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=2371465


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Stupid thunderstorm


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Back home


----------



## Ceremony

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Need to go out in a bit






MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Stupid thunderstorm






MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Back home




Returning to the glory days of Shrimper in the UT here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't believe George A. Romero died...


----------



## Jan Rutta

Boring thread is boring


----------



## Pharrell Williams

concerts are neat and i am going to another on the 30th yowza


----------



## Pharrell Williams

open mike eagle so good live


----------



## Pharrell Williams

what's up with that

y'all cowards

don't even smoke crack


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Crack is whack y'heard


----------



## Pharrell Williams

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Crack is whack y'heard




what are your thoughts on animal collective


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Huh??


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Returning to the glory days of Shrimper in the UT here




Be quiet laptop


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> peener one of my favourite threads is back: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=2371465




Does your poll series of best player by jersey number still exist? The one where you cheated and got all the Avalanche section to vote for Joe Sakic?


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Does your poll series of best player by jersey number still exist? The one where you cheated and got all the Avalanche section to vote for Joe Sakic?




No, but fortunately I have the results saved elsewhere:

#1: Jacques Plante, 49.43%
#2: Doug Harvey, 57.53%
#3: Pierre Pilote, 84.62%
#4: Bobby Orr, 87.77%
#5: Nicklas Lidstrom, 74.19%
#6: Toe Blake, 50.65%
#7: Phil Esposito, 37.00%
#8: Alex Ovechkin, 49.57%
#9: Gordie Howe, 75.92%
#10: Guy Lafleur, 47.58%
#11: Mark Messier, 83.53%
#12: Adam Oates, 29.14%
#13: Mats Sundin, 52.03%
#14: Brendan Shanahan, 48.70%
#15: Milt Schmidt, 55.83%
#16: Bobby Clarke, 34.72%
#17: Jari Kurri, 69.94%
#18: Denis Savard, 55.13%
#19: Joe Sakic, 48.55%
#20: Luc Robitaille, 65.38%
#21: Stan Mikita, 48.77%
#22: Mike Bossy, 90.72%
#23: Bob Gainey, 60.65%
#24: Chris Chelios, 81.28%
#25: Joe Nieuwendyk, 46.41%
#26: Peter Stastny, 48.88%
#27: Scott Niedermayer, 49.24%
#28: Steve Larmer, 45.45%
#29: Ken Dryden, 87.58%
#30: Martin Brodeur, 85.26%
#31: Grant Fuhr, 45.52%
#32: Claude Lemieux, 52.59%
#33: Patrick Roy, 91.92%
#34: John Vanbiesbrouck, 52.94%
#35: Tony Esposito, 73.86%
#36: Dmitri Yushkevich, 35.29%
#37: Patrice Bergeron, 38.27%
#38: Pavol Demitra, 91.67%
#39: Dominik Hasek, 98.78%
#40: Henrik Zetterberg, 88.14%
#41: Jason Allison, 66.67%
#42: Sergei Makarov, 78.03%
#43: Patrice Brisebois, 36.17%
#44: Chris Pronger, 85.28%
#45: Dimitri Kalinin, 46.23%
#46: David Krejci, 91.45%
#47: Stephan Lebeau, 24.77%
#48: Daniel Briere, 85.27%
#49: Brian Savage, 80.52%
#50: Corey Crawford, 52.48%
#51: Brian Campbell, 88.66%
#52: Adam Foote, 89.71%
#53: Jeff Skinner, 49.56%
#54: Adam McQuaid, 50%
#55: Larry Murphy, 63.97%
#56: Sergei Zubov, only notable wearer
#57: David Perron, 73.27%
#58: Kris Letang, only notable wearer
#59: Roman Josi, 50.65%
#60: Jose Theodore, only notable wearer
#61: Rick Nash, 87.13% 
#62: Carl Hagelin, 53.57%
#63: Mike Ribeiro, 81.65%
#64: Jamie McGinn, 47.95%
#65: Erik Karlsson, 89.47%
#66: Mario Lemieux, only notable wearer
#67: Max Pacioretty, 88.14%
#68: Jaromir Jagr, only notable wearer
#69: Andrew Desjardins, only notable wearer
#70: Braden Holtby, only notable wearer
#71: Evgeni Malkin, 91.02%
#72: Mathieu Schneider, 68.49%
#73: Michael Ryder, only notable wearer
#74: T.J. Oshie, 52.41%
#75: Hal Gill, 94.94%
#76: P.K. Subban, only notable wearer
#77: Ray Bourque, 82.72%
#78: Marc Pouliot, only notable wearer
#79: Andrei Markov, 50.60%
#80: Nik Antrpov, 68.75%
#81: Marian Hossa, 88.57%
#82: Martin Straka, 94.44%
#83: Ales Hemsky, most notable wearer
#84: Mikhail Grabovski, 93.22%
#85: Petr Klima, 75%
#86: Wojtek Wolski, only notable wearer
#87: Sidney Crosby, most notable wearer
#88: Eric Lindros, 92.06%
#89: Alexander Mogilny, 93.38%
#90: Joe Juneau, only notable wearer
#91: Sergei Fedorov, 78.75%
#92: Michael Nylander, 67.74%
#93: Doug Gilmour, 88.24%
#94: Ryan Smyth, 87.50%
#95: Aleksey Morozov, only notable wearer
#96: Tomas Holmstrom, 92.42%
#97: Jeremy Roenick, most notable wearer
#98: Brian Lawton, only wearer
#99: Wayne Gretzky, only notable wearer


----------



## Bones Malone

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Can't believe George A. Romero died...




Good news is he won't be for long!


----------



## Bones Malone

First player that comes to mind for you for each team, but they cannot be an active player on the roster. So they could be retired or playing elsewhere in the league.

Anaheim Ducks -
Arizona Coyotes -
Boston Bruins -
Buffalo Sabres -
Calgary Flames -
Carolina Hurricanes -
Chicago Blackhawks -
Colorado Avalanche -
Columbus Blue Jackets -
Dallas Stars -
Detroit Red Wings -
Edmonton Oilers -
Florida Panthers -
Los Angeles Kings -
Minnesota Wild -
Montreal Canadiens -
Nashville Predators -
New Jersey Devils -
New York Islanders -
New York Rangers -
Ottawa Senators -
Philadelphia Flyers -
Pittsburgh Penguins -
San Jose Sharks -
St. Louis Blues -
Tampa Bay Lightning -
Toronto Maple Leafs -
Vancouver Canucks -
Vegas Golden Knights -
Washington Capitals -
Winnipeg Jets -


----------



## Ceremony

I was quite surprised at how many of my answers were consistent after two years.


----------



## Bones Malone

It's a pretty cool thread, first time I've seen it.


----------



## beowulf

Chippah said:


> Good news is he won't be for long!




Brains...brrraaaaahhhhaaaainnnnsss.


----------



## beowulf

Anaheim Ducks - Kariya & Selanne
Arizona Coyotes - Doan (does he count since it seems he won't be back?)
Boston Bruins - Neely
Buffalo Sabres - Lafontaine
Calgary Flames - McDonald 
Carolina Hurricanes - Francis
Chicago Blackhawks - Bobby Hull
Colorado Avalanche - Patrick Roy, Forsberg and Sakic all come to mind right away
Columbus Blue Jackets - ummmmm pass
Dallas Stars - Modano
Detroit Red Wings - Yzerman and Howe
Edmonton Oilers - Gretzky and Messier and Coffey
Florida Panthers - Bure
Los Angeles Kings - Robitaille and Gretzky
Minnesota Wild - Gaborik 
Montreal Canadiens - **** too many this is my team for life...Maurice and Henry, Plante, Roy, Robinson, Lafleur, Shutt, Beliveau, Saku Koivu, Mats Naslund, Russ Courtnall, Savard, Chelios etc etc etc 
Nashville Predators - Legwand
New Jersey Devils - Brodeur
New York Islanders - Bossy
New York Rangers - Messier, Richter
Ottawa Senators - Yashin and Alfredsson
Philadelphia Flyers - Clark and Hextall
Pittsburgh Penguins - Lemieux
San Jose Sharks - Marleau and Kisio because I met him back in the day and have a signed SJ card from him
St. Louis Blues - Brett Hull
Tampa Bay Lightning - Vincent Lecavalier
Toronto Maple Leafs - Wendel Clark and Sundin
Vancouver Canucks - Bure and Linden 
Vegas Golden Knights - N/A
Washington Capitals - Mike Gartner and Dafoe
Winnipeg Jets - Hawerchuck and Selanne for his rookie year


----------



## seafoam

Legwand


----------



## seafoam

_The Garage_


----------



## Ceremony

beowulf said:


> Anaheim Ducks - Kariya & Selanne
> Arizona Coyotes - Doan (does he count since it seems he won't be back?)
> Boston Bruins - Neely
> Buffalo Sabres - Lafontaine
> Calgary Flames - McDonald
> Carolina Hurricanes - Francis
> Chicago Blackhawks - Bobby Hull
> Colorado Avalanche - Patrick Roy, Forsberg and Sakic all come to mind right away
> Columbus Blue Jackets - ummmmm pass
> Dallas Stars - Modano
> Detroit Red Wings - Yzerman and Howe
> Edmonton Oilers - Gretzky and Messier and Coffey
> Florida Panthers - Bure
> Los Angeles Kings - Robitaille and Gretzky
> Minnesota Wild - Gaborik
> Montreal Canadiens - **** too many this is my team for life...Maurice and Henry, Plante, Roy, Robinson, Lafleur, Shutt, Beliveau, Saku Koivu, Mats Naslund, Russ Courtnall, Savard, Chelios etc etc etc
> Nashville Predators - Legwand
> New Jersey Devils - Brodeur
> New York Islanders - Bossy
> New York Rangers - Messier, Richter
> Ottawa Senators - Yashin and Alfredsson
> Philadelphia Flyers - Clark and Hextall
> Pittsburgh Penguins - Lemieux
> San Jose Sharks - Marleau and Kisio because I met him back in the day and have a signed SJ card from him
> St. Louis Blues - Brett Hull
> Tampa Bay Lightning - Vincent Lecavalier
> Toronto Maple Leafs - Wendel Clark and Sundin
> Vancouver Canucks - Bure and Linden
> Vegas Golden Knights - N/A
> Washington Capitals - Mike Gartner and Dafoe
> Winnipeg Jets - Hawerchuck and Selanne for his rookie year




You're showing your age with this list


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Anaheim Ducks - Scott Niedermeyer
Arizona Coyotes - Shane Doan
Boston Bruins - Chara
Buffalo Sabres - Hasek
Calgary Flames - Iginla
Carolina Hurricanes - Brind'amour
Chicago Blackhawks - Roenick
Colorado Avalanche - Sakic
Columbus Blue Jackets - Steve Mason
Dallas Stars - Ed Belfour
Detroit Red Wings - Yzerman
Edmonton Oilers - Ryan Smyth
Florida Panthers - Scott Mellanby
Los Angeles Kings - Kopitar
Minnesota Wild - Koivu
Montreal Canadiens - Roy
Nashville Predators - Shea Weber
New Jersey Devils - Brodeur
New York Islanders - Tavares
New York Rangers - Richter
Ottawa Senators - Alfredsson
Philadelphia Flyers - Bobby Clarke
Pittsburgh Penguins - Lemieux
San Jose Sharks - Thornton
St. Louis Blues - Pronger
Tampa Bay Lightning - Martin St. Louis
Toronto Maple Leafs - Doug Gilmour
Vancouver Canucks - Dan Cloutier
Vegas Golden Knights - James Neal
Washington Capitals - Ovechkin
Winnipeg Jets - Selanne


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Apparently Scott Mellanby still plays for the Atlanta Thrashers...


----------



## Ceremony

Scott Mellanby left the Panthers before I knew what the NHL was, **** knows how I ended up with him


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Ceremony said:


> Scott Mellanby left the Panthers before I knew what the NHL was, **** knows how I ended up with him




Probably because he's the player behind that whole rat-throwing thing during their '96 playoff run.


----------



## beowulf

Ceremony said:


> You're showing your age with this list




Guess so no problem with that.


----------



## Ceremony

beowulf said:


> Guess so no problem with that.




How is your dog


----------



## Pharrell Williams

death grips just announced US tour dates  with ministry :/


----------



## Jan Rutta

Wake n b.. nvm


----------



## Pharrell Williams

does metalhead like ministry


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Anaheim Ducks - JS Giguere
Arizona Coyotes - Rob Klinkhammer
Boston Bruins - Jarome Iginla
Buffalo Sabres - Ryan Miller
Calgary Flames - Jarome Iginla
Carolina Hurricanes - Eric Staal
Chicago Blackhawks - Stan Mikita
Colorado Avalanche - Patrick Roy
Columbus Blue Jackets - Jared Boll
Dallas Stars - Mike Modano
Detroit Red Wings - Pavel Datsyuk
Edmonton Oilers - Wayne Gretzky
Florida Panthers - Jussi Jokinen
Los Angeles Kings - Luc Robitaille
Minnesota Wild - Marian Gaborik
Montreal Canadiens - Guy Lafleur
Nashville Predators - James Neal
New Jersey Devils - Martin Brodeur
New York Islanders - Kyle Okposo
New York Rangers - Tanner Glass (please re-sign him)
Ottawa Senators - Jason Spezza
Philadelphia Flyers - Paul Coffey
Pittsburgh Penguins - Mario Lemieux
San Jose Sharks - Patrick Marleau
St. Louis Blues - Vladimir Sobotka
Tampa Bay Lightning - Vincent Lecavlier
Toronto Maple Leafs - Curtis Joseph
Vancouver Canucks - Roberto Luongo
Vegas Golden Knights - Alexei Emelin
Washington Capitals - Sergei Gonchar
Winnipeg Jets - Shane Doan


----------



## Pharrell Williams

wait how did i not know sobotka came back to the blues, what am i doing with my life


----------



## beowulf

Ceremony said:


> How is your dog




Hot so I bring her to the river to swim. Time flies she will be 6 in October. 

How goes the writing? Any big novels planned?


----------



## Ceremony

beowulf said:


> Hot so I bring her to the river to swim. Time flies she will be 6 in October.
> 
> How goes the writing? Any big novels planned?




My master's dissertation is due in less than a month and I've not started it yet


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

master's dissertation

lel


----------



## Pharrell Williams

master of puppets dissertation


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i hope all the death grips tickets aren't bought up in presale


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i should listen to madvillainy again


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't stay awake today


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna go have a smoke and then play Manhunt on my PS3


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i listened to madvillainy for the ???th time and then i listened to vaudeville villain and now i will listen to emperor to relax


----------



## Pharrell Williams

@metalhead i am listening to in the nightside eclipse now, when do i have to burn down a church


----------



## Pharrell Williams

metalhead emperor is really boring


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am going to listen to burzum instead


----------



## seafoam

t n t oi oi oi t n t oi oi oi t n t im dynamyte


----------



## Bob Richards

[Insert clever meme post]


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Daveed Diggs said:


> @metalhead i am listening to in the nightside eclipse now, when do i have to burn down a church




Soon. 

To be truly kvlt though you need to do what their original drummer Faust did, and kill a gay person. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faust_(musician)



Daveed Diggs said:


> metalhead emperor is really boring




"In The Nightshade Eclipse" is their best and only good album.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just beat "Manhunt."


----------



## Jan Rutta

Goin with ribs tomorrow, gonna cook them overnight.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Got woken up by a painful stomach ache.

Am ok now I think.


----------



## beowulf

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Got woken up by a painful stomach ache.
> 
> Am ok now I think.




A good morning constitution clears that stuff up.


----------



## Hammettf2b

2 more weeks until the Metallica show boys!!!


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Bob Richards said:


> [Insert clever meme post]




I laughed at [insert punchline]


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Hammettf2b said:


> 2 more weeks until the Metallica show boys!!!




but james hetfield ruined his voice a long time ago and sounds like a country singer now


----------



## Pharrell Williams

less than two weeks until animal collective


----------



## Pharrell Williams

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Soon.
> 
> To be truly kvlt though you need to do what their original drummer Faust did, and kill a gay person.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faust_(musician)
> 
> 
> 
> "In The Nightshade Eclipse" is their best and only good album.




i am too gay to kill any gay person


----------



## Club

less that 2 weeks until my vasectomy


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i hope i get death grips tickets and a bunch of oldass ministry fans are complaining for the entire duration of the death grips set lol


----------



## Finnish your Czech

There's a new the killers song that's popular


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> There's a new the killers song that's popular




i really only liked the album hot fuss and a handful of other songs but i guess i will listen to their new album


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

You should give Dissection a listen for more great Black metal.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> You should give Dissection a listen for more great Black metal.




i am too busy listening to dave brubeck


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Damn stomachaches.


----------



## Jan Rutta

Sup y'all


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Not too much, you?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres your thoughts on Chris Evans being paid Â£2 million of our licence fee pounds per year


----------



## Pharrell Williams

got my death grips ticket


----------



## irunthepeg

requesting SoupyFIN to join the boys in Discord


----------



## Hammettf2b

irunthepeg said:


> requesting SoupyFIN to join the boys in Discord




Are you insane?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Love Posting IN Discord


----------



## irunthepeg

Daveed Diggs said:


> Love Posting IN Discord




no,,,


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> no,,,




why do you hate me so much


----------



## seafoam

Divadd dEgggs


----------



## Pharrell Williams

seafoam said:


> Divadd dEgggs




love you


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

daveed is bad, stay unstained seafy


----------



## seafoam

UnstainedÂ®


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## Help

discord


----------



## Pharrell Williams

coogi

down

to the 

socks, like i'm biggie poppa

baaaaabyyyyy


----------



## Pharrell Williams

holy **** coogi is so expensive


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Need to go to the mall soon


----------



## beowulf

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Need to go to the mall soon




I thought you young hip people don't go to the mall anymore.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

beowulf said:


> I thought you young hip people don't go to the mall anymore.




I'm almost 29 brah.

Besides, I needed to pick up a few household items.


----------



## Brad Chadwick

​


MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I'm almost 29 brah.
> 
> Besides, I needed to pick up a few household items.




29? srs?

I thought 4 sure you were in the 14-17 yr old range.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Brad Chadwick said:


> ​
> 29? srs?
> 
> I thought 4 sure you were in the 14-17 yr old range.




He has an IQ of 152 thank you very much.

Not joking. In the first grade they tested him and he was already reading at a grade 10 level and writing at a grade 11 level.


----------



## Brad Chadwick

Daveed Diggs said:


> He has an IQ of 152 thank you very much.
> 
> Not joking. In the first grade they tested him and he was already reading at a grade 10 level and writing at a grade 11 level.




Link?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Brad Chadwick said:


> Link?




http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=132497029&postcount=2


----------



## Brad Chadwick

Daveed Diggs said:


> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=132497029&postcount=2


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Ceres your thoughts on Chris Evans being paid Â£2 million of our licence fee pounds per year




Chris Evans, much like Chris Moyles who is the first similar person who immediately comes to mind, is remarkable as a public media figure in that he is paid an exorbitant amount of money (read: any money at all) relative to the amount of radio listeners/TV viewers who say they can stand the sight of the insufferable *****.


----------



## Ceremony

I'm more appalled at 400k for Alan Sheaer tbqhwy


----------



## Ceremony

Delicious crisps, Mrs. Cartwright.


----------



## Hansen

I remember being given gifted status in elementary school. Didn't do a goddamn thing for me but raise teachers' expectations to high heaven. One of my teachers had me illegally re-tested in 8th grade without telling my parents because she didn't believe I was gifted. Passed it again and my parents lost their ****, school district policies were changed immediately and the teacher almost lost her position.

I think if I had been given the opportunity to take university level literature and philosophy courses in early highschool I would have been a lot more interested and done better but whatevs, I'm enjoying what I study now and am in no rush.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Hansen 36 said:


> I remember being given gifted status in elementary school. Didn't do a goddamn thing for me but raise teachers' expectations to high heaven. One of my teachers had me illegally re-tested in 8th grade without telling my parents because she didn't believe I was gifted. Passed it again and my parents lost their ****, school district policies were changed immediately and the teacher almost lost her position.
> 
> I think if I had been given the opportunity to take university level literature and philosophy courses in early highschool I would have been a lot more interested and done better but whatevs, I'm enjoying what I study now and am in no rush.




is your IQ 152


----------



## Hansen

Daveed Diggs said:


> is your IQ 152




I haven't had it tested


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hansen 36 said:


> I haven't had it tested




See your doctor


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> See your doctor




i had my doctor test my IQ and it was so high that he gave me a kiss on the lips


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Brad Chadwick said:


> ​
> 29? srs?
> 
> I thought 4 sure you were in the 14-17 yr old range.




Yes I'm serious.

Way to insult me.


----------



## yubbers

This place survived without me?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

yubbers said:


> This place survived without me?




it was ever so slightly less racist while you were gone but survived nonetheless


----------



## yubbers

Peens?


----------



## yubbers

No wait...dawg


----------



## yubbers

I thought Ray would've picked up the slack


----------



## yubbers

Oh ****...

Now I know. How do I forget your old handle?


----------



## Legionnaire

Critics are going to criticize.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Need to pee


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Chris Evans, much like Chris Moyles who is the first similar person who immediately comes to mind, is remarkable as a public media figure in that he is paid an exorbitant amount of money (read: any money at all) relative to the amount of radio listeners/TV viewers who say they can stand the sight of the insufferable *****.




I dunno about that, I think Chris Moyles is/was way more popular than Chris Evans, however the hatred of the latter was probably recently exacerbated by Top Gear


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I dunno about that, I think Chris Moyles is/was way more popular than Chris Evans, however the hatred of the latter was probably recently exacerbated by Top Gear




The best bit has been frothing Mail readers giving it "such and such is paid 50,000 license fees a year for that lefty cartel it's a DISGRACE" when they completely misunderstand the concept of merchandising and how the BBC makes a lot of its money.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> The best bit has been frothing Mail readers giving it "such and such is paid 50,000 license fees a year for that lefty cartel it's a DISGRACE" when they completely misunderstand the concept of merchandising and how the BBC makes a lot of its money.




My favourite has been all the people calling it a tax

You don't have to pay the licence fee if you don't watch telly. Watch Netflix and **** instead or use other methods if you really can't live without telly.


----------



## irunthepeg

ＤＡＢÂ½


----------



## irunthepeg

Legionnaire said:


> Critics are going to criticize.





critics are dum


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

^I didn't even know Redbone was by the same artist


----------



## Hammettf2b

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> ^I didn't even know Redbone was by the same artist




I thought it was Macy Gray when I first heard it lol


----------



## irunthepeg

ＣＨＩＬＤＩＳＨ ＧＡＭＢＩＮＯ


----------



## Pharrell Williams

childish gambino is ok


----------



## Pharrell Williams

my friend just sent me this picture of the pizza he got for dinner, what the heck is this abomination there are like 20 toppings


----------



## Pharrell Williams

"wow my feta, mozzarella, Parmesan, salami, spicy chicken sausage, ground beef, red peppers, broccoli, black olives, pineapple, grilled pineapple, artichoke hearts, garlic gloves, pesto, mushroom pizza is ****ing it"


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

pineapples on a pizza are a sin


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Velvet Crowe said:


> pineapples on a pizza are a sin




you are very wrong.

but all those toppings is just too many.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Daveed Diggs said:


> you are very wrong.
> 
> but all those toppings is just too many.





yeah i'm very wrong


----------



## Zaiden Shogun




----------



## Zaiden Shogun

further proof pineapple on pizza is stupid as **** and awful


----------



## Pharrell Williams

pineapple is good on pizza


----------



## Pharrell Williams

banana is also great on pizza


----------



## Jan Rutta

Daveed Diggs said:


> my friend just sent me this picture of the pizza he got for dinner, what the heck is this abomination there are like 20 toppings



White people pizza


----------



## Mantis

Velvet Crowe said:


> pineapples on a pizza are a sin



Very true Zaide


----------



## Pharrell Williams

why does die antwoord exist


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> why does die antwoord exist




DIE ANTWOORD - UGLY BOY
Die Antwoord 
Die Antwoord 
*Subscribe**1.4M*
Add to Share More
*98,245,607 views*


emphasis mine


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> DIE ANTWOORD - UGLY BOY
> Die Antwoord
> Die Antwoord
> *Subscribe**1.4M*
> Add to Share More
> *98,245,607 views*
> 
> 
> emphasis mine




too many


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Velvet Crowe said:


> pineapples on a pizza are a sin




This.


I just ordered Chinese food though.


----------



## seafoam

that pizza looks like it was topped with antipasta


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

true


----------



## Bob Richards

That pizza is an abomination.


----------



## Jan Rutta

Women problems ugh


----------



## seafoam

im obsessed


----------



## George Maharis

Tired....


----------



## Finnish your Czech

George Maharis said:


> Tired....




Go to The Dome with me


----------



## George Maharis

Finnish your Czech said:


> Go to The Dome with me




No thanks, have to save money.. moving in November.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

strong lifting with proper form


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i'm so northern california


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i woke up at 1 AM and did a workout and then i went on a run and now i am sitting in bed and later in the day i will go to the coffee shop and then check out this new record store


----------



## Pharrell Williams

it's a beautiful day


----------



## Pharrell Williams

why am i having deja vu, isn't that only suppose to happen when you are stressed or something


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I am the one, don't weigh a ton
Don't need a gun to get respect up on the street
Under the sun, the ******* son
Will pop the Glock to feed himself and family
By any means, your enemies my enemies
We wet them up like a canteen
The yellow tape surrounds the fate
Don't have a face so now you late, open the gates


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Rap sucks


----------



## Pharrell Williams

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Rap sucks




no,,


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i love thundercat so much


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Daveed Diggs said:


> no,,




Yes.

Rap sucks.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am listening to strawberry jam by animal collective


----------



## Ceremony

Eagerly awaiting peener's thoughts on _Hammy's_ new look.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Eagerly awaiting peener's thoughts on _Hammy's_ new look.




And people wonder why so many find him so insufferable

The picture I've seen looks like the sort of thing HFBoards poster Lil Yachty or whatever username he goes by now would have as his avatar


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## Shrimper

Monday tomorrow


----------



## Pharrell Williams

burzum & brubeck


----------



## RayP

yubbers said:


> This place survived without me?




You call _this_ surviving? 


This thread has had some rough patches before, but it's never been this bad before. Not even close.


----------



## Shrimper

RayFIN said:


> You call _this_ surviving?
> 
> 
> This thread has had some rough patches before, but it's never been this bad before. Not even close.




I rarely come in here any more because it is just dead. I know it is summer but it isn't normally this quiet.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Shrimper said:


> I rarely come in here any more because it is just dead. I know it is summer but it isn't normally this quiet.




will there be another HF fantasy football league this year


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i put a lacroix in the freezer and forgot about it and it exploded oh god


----------



## Shrimper

Daveed Diggs said:


> will there be another HF fantasy football league this year




Depends if people are interested in it. But this place is pretty dead.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Shrimper said:


> Depends if people are interested in it. But this place is pretty dead.




... you and me were the only lounge posters in it last year brooooooooo, it was mostly people from HF Pens


----------



## Pharrell Williams

just learned that don imus isn't dead yet. shame.


----------



## seafoam

Hey Dave


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Shrimper said:


> I rarely come in here any more because it is just dead. I know it is summer but it isn't normally this quiet.




Because everyone went to discord...


----------



## Pharrell Williams

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Because everyone went to discord...




why do you send snapchats at 3 in the morning


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Shrimper said:


> I rarely come in here any more because it is just dead. I know it is summer but it isn't normally this quiet.



Blame you, Soupy and Daveed.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


>





I also predict no jail time, sadly. A white trash emospastic will be tried by other whites, plead emotional distress, and given his age and obvious underclass status even his betters will recommend anger counselling and some Kumbaya therapy. Our only hope for jail is if he gets a more progressive judge from outside hillbilly country who uses him as the example we need: a year in jail and massive fines that drive him into an old age of penury and despair, and hopefully an early death. Angry Saxons need to be ridiculed, beaten and starved by their betters, not understood and mollycoddled like brain damaged puppies.Ã¯Â»Â¿


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> I also predict no jail time, sadly. A white trash emospastic will be tried by other whites, plead emotional distress, and given his age and obvious underclass status even his betters will recommend anger counselling and some Kumbaya therapy. Our only hope for jail is if he gets a more progressive judge from outside hillbilly country who uses him as the example we need: a year in jail and massive fines that drive him into an old age of penury and despair, and hopefully an early death. Angry Saxons need to be ridiculed, beaten and starved by their betters, not understood and mollycoddled like brain damaged puppies.ÃƒÂ¯Ã‚Â»Ã‚Â¿




i understand the sentiment behind this message but at the same time strongly disagree with some of the points made and language used.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i understand the sentiment behind this message but at the same time strongly disagree with some of the points made and language used.




happens


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> happens


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


>




thanks


----------



## Mantis

Velvet Crowe said:


> Blame you, Soupy and Daveed.



Pretty much. And Ceremony and CI


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Mantis said:


> Pretty much. And Ceremony and CI




so true, CI posts way too much


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> so true, CI posts way too much




how have you been recently, we haven't talked


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> how have you been recently, we haven't talked




i have been up and down in pretty much every aspect of my life including in my work and romantic lives, but i have been going to a lot of concerts recently and they have been very fun so i guess i am positive overall. i saw my two favorite rappers (open mike eagle and milo) as well as some big name acts (such as aesop rock and future islands), as well as some smaller performers (such as remo drive) that i thoroughly enjoyed. i am also seeing animal collective in a week and my death grips tickets should be arriving in the mail any day now. i have also been lifting very frequently and eating pretty healthy, so that is another plus.

how have you been


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i have been up and down in pretty much every aspect of my life including in my work and romantic lives, but i have been going to a lot of concerts recently and they have been very fun so i guess i am positive overall. i saw my two favorite rappers (open mike eagle and milo) as well as some big name acts (such as aesop rock and future islands), as well as some smaller performers (such as remo drive) that i thoroughly enjoyed. i am also seeing animal collective in a week and my death grips tickets should be arriving in the mail any day now. i have also been lifting very frequently and eating pretty healthy, so that is another plus.
> 
> how have you been




I've been ok, working full time so life is boring. Haven't had much time to work out because my life schedule has changed due to work, but i just bought a membership to a gym so we will see. i am waiting for my benefits to come in and i will start looking for a therapist as well, fun times lol


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> I've been ok, working full time so life is boring. Haven't had much time to work out because my life schedule has changed due to work, but i just bought a membership to a gym so we will see. i am waiting for my benefits to come in and i will start looking for a therapist as well, fun times lol




while it is unfortunate you have not had time to work out i am happy to hear that you are employed and might even consider it a good tradeoff, especially if that means you are able to better take care of your mental health. my mental health has been better but the school year is starting soon and having a more consistent schedule usually helps my mental health.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> while it is unfortunate you have not had time to work out i am happy to hear that you are employed and might even consider it a good tradeoff, especially if that means you are able to better take care of your mental health. my mental health has been better but the school year is starting soon and having a more consistent schedule usually helps my mental health.




Good luck, I'm rooting for you


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Good luck, I'm rooting for you




thanks dad i am rooting for you as well


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Daveed Diggs said:


> why do you send snapchats at 3 in the morning




Idk why not?

Why do you still post here, it's dead.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mantis said:


> Pretty much. And Ceremony and CI



Nah, not Ceres.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## beowulf

Ix seems to really have liked the new Spider Man movie.


----------



## Hammettf2b

beowulf said:


> Ix seems to really have liked the new Spider Man movie.




I heard it was pretty good.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I've never seen any of them nor do I care


----------



## Brad Chadwick

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I've never seen any of them nor do I care


----------



## Shrimper

Velvet Crowe said:


> Blame you, Soupy and Daveed.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

According to Nielsen, hip hop/R&B have become the most popular genres in the U.S. for the first time in history


----------



## beowulf

Daveed Diggs said:


> According to Nielsen, hip hop/R&B have become the most popular genres in the U.S. for the first time in history




Sad times.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

beowulf said:


> Sad times.




you're like 80 years old.


good times.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Eagerly awaiting peener's thoughts on _Hammy's_ new look.


----------



## Ceremony

You failed the first mission with him five times because you kept shooting him


----------



## beowulf

Daveed Diggs said:


> you're like 80 years old.
> 
> 
> good times.




No sad times, most of it crap I prefer real musicians.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

beowulf said:


> No sad times, most of it crap I prefer real musicians.




Me too (I'm also edgy)


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

^listens to DJ Khaled all day


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Brad Chadwick said:


>




I dunno. I just wanted to share my $0.02


----------



## Brad Chadwick

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I dunno. I just wanted to share my $0.02




Legit response. I srs am starting to wonder why so many ppl here h8 u so much!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Brad Chadwick said:


> Legit response. I srs am starting to wonder why so many ppl here h8 u so much!




They don't.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Daveed Diggs said:


> According to Nielsen, hip hop/R&B have become the most popular genres in the U.S. for the first time in history



not a connoisseur

but aren't they, like, two different genres with R&B including some hip hop elements

if so, was "pop hip hop" like you often hear on the radio considered as being both pop and hip hop? or just hip hop


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Was playing Midnight Club LA on my PS3 earlier.


----------



## irunthepeg

this thread sucks


----------



## Bones Malone

Let's not go down the racism path. Don't bring it up, don't make accusations. Just don't.


----------



## Brad Chadwick

1 blocked message


----------



## beowulf

Why block messages?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Velvet Crowe said:


> not a connoisseur
> 
> but aren't they, like, two different genres with R&B including some hip hop elements
> 
> if so, was "pop hip hop" like you often hear on the radio considered as being both pop and hip hop? or just hip hop




i do not know the study's methodology because i was too lazy to actually read the whole piece and genres are not really an exact science but i have always considered R&B a subgenre of hip hop and i consider "pop hip hop" like drake or kendrick lamar as both pop and hip hop. just like how there is "pop country" with people like taylor swift although she has kinda gotten rid of the country part of that recently.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i think pop and indie are sort of less of genres and more descriptors of specific songs and artists within genres hmm


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am so very thirsty make sure i go to the grocery store later


----------



## Pharrell Williams

plus indie pop is a thing, everything is so confusing


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Daveed Diggs said:


> i am so very thirsty make sure i go to the grocery store later




We aren't your babysitters.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

1 blocked meesage


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Had pitas for dinner


----------



## Jan Rutta

What's good boys


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Taking a morning dump.


----------



## irunthepeg

1 blocked message


----------



## beowulf

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Taking a morning dump.




Is it blocked?


----------



## Finnish your Czech

1 BLOCKED MESSAGE 

a


----------



## irunthepeg

Finnish your Czech said:


> 1 BLOCKED MESSAGE
> 
> a




:god_bless: @Fyc#9685


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

beowulf said:


> Is it blocked?




Nope


----------



## Finnish your Czech

irunthepeg said:


> :god_bless: @Fyc#9685




Not even funny


----------



## Brad Chadwick

Finnish your Czech said:


> Not even funny




R U peeved off right now?


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Brad Chadwick said:


> R U peeved off right now?




Yo!.


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## irunthepeg

:god_bless: @Fyc#9685


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Laying down


----------



## Pharrell Williams

ban macklemore


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## irunthepeg

Daveed Diggs said:


> ban macklemore




ban Daveed Diggs permanently


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Football fans really love these arbitrary assertions about what is "proper" and correct for football and what isn't.
Standing is proper, but sitting isn't.
Pies are proper, but popcorn isn't.
Square stadiums are proper, round ones aren't.
American chanting is cringe, but when we sing "Oh when the Saints", that's proper.
Stadiums shouldn't be named after anything but the road they're on, or something else I've decided is cool.
The England band is ****, Crystal Palace fans with their drums is great. MLS supporters with their drums are still cringe, though.
Your team is **** because you try to raise money to fund purchases with corporate investment... and they're also **** because you don't win anything because you're too poor to buy the kind of players that would win you trophies.
Juventus' new logo is **** because it doesn't look like a real football logo should, which is like... I dunno, like a ripped off town coat of arms or something. Wolverhampton's logo, which looks like something off an 80s kit car is fine though.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> ban Daveed Diggs permanently




macklemore sucks and is a piece of ****


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Daveed Diggs said:


> macklemore sucks and is a piece of ****



so is lil yachty


----------



## beowulf

Must start buying stuff for big BBQ at my place Saturday.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Velvet Crowe said:


> so is lil yachty




how is lil yachty a piece of ****, he is very positive and doesn't drink or do drugs


not that drinking or doing drugs is necessarily bad, just sayin parents can enjoy him as a positive influence on their babies


----------



## Pharrell Williams

meanwhile macklemore over here like






"being gay is okay, but i am TOTALLY not gay, DEFINITELY not gay"


----------



## Pharrell Williams

does anyone ever actually wear a robe


----------



## Brad Chadwick

Finnish your Czech said:


> Football fans really love these arbitrary assertions about what is "proper" and correct for football and what isn't.
> Standing is proper, but sitting isn't.
> Pies are proper, but popcorn isn't.
> Square stadiums are proper, round ones aren't.
> American chanting is cringe, but when we sing "Oh when the Saints", that's proper.
> Stadiums shouldn't be named after anything but the road they're on, or something else I've decided is cool.
> The England band is ****, Crystal Palace fans with their drums is great. MLS supporters with their drums are still cringe, though.
> Your team is **** because you try to raise money to fund purchases with corporate investment... and they're also **** because you don't win anything because you're too poor to buy the kind of players that would win you trophies.
> Juventus' new logo is **** because it doesn't look like a real football logo should, which is like... I dunno, like a ripped off town coat of arms or something. Wolverhampton's logo, which looks like something off an 80s kit car is fine though.




Completely agree with all of this ^^ 100%.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

bring back CI


----------



## Ceremony

SOupy have you seen the ***** they're reduced to for + on PS3

_Snake Ball_


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> SOupy have you seen the ***** they're reduced to for + on PS3
> 
> _Snake Ball_



Welcome to at least 2 years ago, PS+ monthly line-up has been awful since like late 2014.


----------



## Ceremony

There's been good PS3 titles in that time. A cross between pinball and Snake on the nokia brick phone isn't one of them.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I've never had PS+


----------



## Ceremony

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I've never had PS+




Judging by your posts in the Geek Emporium you only play about 5 things on the PS3 anyway and most of them are PS2 games.


----------



## seafoam

lolll


----------



## seafoam

Palo Alto


----------



## seafoam

Albuquerque


----------



## seafoam

Santa Fe


----------



## seafoam

Rio Rancho


----------



## seafoam

Clovis


----------



## seafoam

Taos


----------



## seafoam

Las Cruces


----------



## seafoam

Los Alamos


----------



## seafoam

Las Vegas


----------



## seafoam

Roswell


----------



## seafoam

Carlsbad


----------



## Bob Richards

Whatchu talkin' bout, Seafood?


----------



## seafoam

Hi .


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Seafy


----------



## seafoam

FySeafoam


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i had a dream that HF completely changed its forum design and i don't remember everything they changed but they added an "OMG!" react button and replies were called "trains" idk why


----------



## Finnish your Czech

seafoam said:


> FySeafoam




BFF forevers


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Daveed Diggs said:


> i had a dream that HF completely changed its forum design and i don't remember everything they changed but they added an "OMG!" react button and replies were called "trains" idk why




Train is a good band


----------



## seafoam

Finnish your Czech said:


> BFF forevers




Best ****ing ****ing friends for ****ing ever ****.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

WE GONNA DO IT BOYs


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Ceremony

seafoam said:


> lolll




That's a nice Tilda Swinton avatar ya got there


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## Pharrell Williams

that was too much chick fil a


----------



## seafoam

Ceremony said:


> That's a nice Tilda Swinton avatar ya got there




Stop trying to troll me.


----------



## irunthepeg

i have trold everyine in this thread lol


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceres Palmer in the wall twice today


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

seafoam said:


> Best ****ing ****ing friends for ****ing ever ****.



There ain't no stoppin us now 

We celebrate on the floor 

Top down, we're ready to go
To all the people across every nation 

Turn it up, and give me some more


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceres Palmer in the wall twice today




I was just coming on to post a video that showed up on my youtube homepage


----------



## Ceremony

ps change your avatar


----------



## Finnish your Czech

seafoam said:


> best ****ing ****ing friends for ****ing ever ****.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Ã°Å¸ÂÂ¬Ã°Å¸ÂÂ¬Ã°Å¸ÂÂ¬Ã°Å¸ÂÂ¬




dizzee rascool


----------



## Pharrell Williams

one day i will sleep


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> dizzee rascool




Dizzee Rascal's Wot U Gonna Do?: a banging moment of self-reflection
The Guardian Â· 7 hours ago


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Dizzee Rascal's Wot U Gonna Do?: a banging moment of self-reflection
> The Guardian Ã‚Â· 7 hours ago




[Hook]
Fix up look sharp
Don't make me get the blitz out get dark
Hear the bang, see the spark
Duck down, lay down just calm down
Fix up look sharp
Don't make me get the blitz out get dark
Hear the bang, see the spark
Duck down, lay down just calm down

I got the big beat
I hear the sound
I got the big beat, Dizzee Rascal
I get on down rolling deep

[Verse 1]
I've heard the gossip from the street to the slammer
They're trying to see if Dizzee stays true to his grammar
Being a celebrity don't mean **** to me
**** the glitz and glamor
Hit em with the Blitz and Hammer
Because they're talking bout rushing
Talk behind my back but to my face they say nothing
Stand up in the dance, keep a firm steady stance
Keep the beanies touching, keep the beanies hot flushing
Flushing MC's down the loo
If you don't believe me bring your posse, bring your crew
Feel free to hate cos I ain't tryna be your mate
Be serious, you wouldn't last an hour in my shoe
It's an Air Force One
Trainers by the truck load, trainers by the ton
Don't be dazed when I catch you by your J's
Chump, best to act like Forest Gump, best to run

[Hook]
Fix up look sharp
Don't make me get the blitz out get dark
Hear the bang, see the spark
Duck down, lay down just calm down
Fix up look sharp
Don't make me get the blitz out get dark
Hear the bang, see the spark
Duck down, lay down just calm down

I got the big beat
I hear the sound
I got the big beat
I get on down

[Verse 2]
I stay sweet as a nut, sweet like Tropicana
When the hammer hits, your head splits like banana
You're not ready for this boy
You better send your best soldiers, this is Captain Roscoe
More destructive and troublesome than ever
I'll probably be doing this, probably forever
Fellas wanna stop me they'll probably come together
Its probable they'll stop me, probably never
Yo topboy, topman, or top ah topper
Come to me with an attitude, come a cropper
I'm old school like Happy Shopper
I fight old school, bring your bat and your chopper
And a First Aid kit and some antiseptic, this could get hectic
I'm a don accept it, you gotta bright future
Don't let my gun affect it

[Hook]
Fix up look sharp
Don't make me get the blitz out get dark
Hear the bang, see the spark
Duck down, lay down just calm down
Fix up look sharp
Don't make me get the blitz out get dark
Hear the bang, see the spark
Duck down, lay down just calm down

(Calm down)
(Fix up)


----------



## beowulf

seafoam said:


> Stop trying to troll me.




Don't listen to the fool. We both know how amazing Michelle is and how beautiful she is.


----------



## Ceremony

beowulf said:


> Don't listen to the fool. We both know how amazing Michelle is and how beautiful she is.




That may well be the case, but she still looks like Tilda Swinton in that picture.


----------



## Remington 700

I don't know what's worse. Getting a customer service rep who barely speaks English or a rep who's in the middle of her first day on the job.

It further blows when you're calling Disney and spend 45 minutes on hold listening to it's a small world and the pirates of the Caribbean songs on a loop. 

And to all the teenagers and 20 somethings with no kids who are going to laugh at me I take comfort knowing it's going to happen to you too.


----------



## Legionnaire

Remington 700 said:


> I don't know what's worse. Getting a customer service rep who barely speaks English or a rep who's in the middle of her first day on the job.
> 
> It further blows when you're calling Disney and spend 45 minutes on hold listening to it's a small world and the pirates of the Caribbean songs on a loop.
> 
> And to all the teenagers and 20 somethings with no kids who are going to laugh at me I take comfort knowing it's going to happen to you too.




Oh man. You needed to have Snopesed that. Disney does not take your kids for you. You've got to keep em. Learned that one the hard way.


----------



## Help

Remington 700 said:


> I don't know what's worse. Getting a customer service rep who barely speaks English or a rep who's in the middle of her first day on the job.
> 
> It further blows when you're calling Disney and spend 45 minutes on hold listening to it's a small world and the pirates of the Caribbean songs on a loop.
> 
> And to all the teenagers and 20 somethings with no kids who are going to laugh at me I take comfort knowing* it's going to happen to you too*.




No it won't


----------



## irunthepeg

i trold fyc


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres this cheap looking crappy studio for the Formula E on Channel 5 reminds me of their NHL coverage from the old days


----------



## Ceremony

Trying and failing to find footage of Channel 5's NHL coverage

I miss Nick and Russ, they were enthusiastic


----------



## Finnish your Czech

irunthepeg said:


> i trold fyc


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Remington 700 said:


> I don't know what's worse. Getting a customer service rep who barely speaks English or a rep who's in the middle of her first day on the job.
> 
> It further blows when you're calling Disney and spend 45 minutes on hold listening to it's a small world and the pirates of the Caribbean songs on a loop.
> 
> And to all the teenagers and 20 somethings with no kids who are going to laugh at me I take comfort knowing it's going to happen to you too.




why did you need to call disney, were you hoping to speak to walt


----------



## Pharrell Williams

wow, in 24 hours i will be surrounded by people and feeling uncomfortable while waiting for animal collective to come out and play


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Remington 700 said:


> I don't know what's worse. Getting a customer service rep who barely speaks English or a rep who's in the middle of her first day on the job.
> 
> It further blows when you're calling Disney and spend 45 minutes on hold listening to it's a small world and the pirates of the Caribbean songs on a loop.
> 
> And to all the teenagers and 20 somethings with no kids who are going to laugh at me I take comfort knowing it's going to happen to you too.




Nope as I'm not having kids nor do I ever see myself wanting to go to Disney


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres the absolute state of this bloke playing against Phil Taylor in the darts


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Ceres the absolute state of this bloke playing against Phil Taylor in the darts


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just spend $140 on 7 horror Blu-Rays.


----------



## Ceremony

Shrimper and peener getting it tight here


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> wow, in 24 hours i will be surrounded by people and feeling uncomfortable while waiting for animal collective to come out and play




If Lil Yachty is from Atlanta, why does he say "I'm a real young ***** from The 6, throwing bows..."?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> If Lil Yachty is from Atlanta, why does he say "I'm a real young ***** from The 6, throwing bows..."?




Yachty was born and raised on Six Flags Dr. in Austell, GA, which he and his friends refer to as Ã¢â‚¬Å“The Six.Ã¢â‚¬Â

He may be paying homage to Ludacris' Ã¢â‚¬Å“Southern HospitalityÃ¢â‚¬Â which popularized the phrase Ã¢â‚¬Å“throw bows.Ã¢â‚¬Â

He could also be referencing Zone 6 east ATL.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i collected so many animals tonight


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> Yachty was born and raised on Six Flags Dr. in Austell, GA, which he and his friends refer to as Ã¢â‚¬Å“The Six.Ã¢â‚¬Â
> 
> He may be paying homage to Ludacris' Ã¢â‚¬Å“Southern HospitalityÃ¢â‚¬Â which popularized the phrase Ã¢â‚¬Å“throw bows.Ã¢â‚¬Â
> 
> He could also be referencing Zone 6 east ATL.




Thank you.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Pharrell Williams

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Morning




bruiser brigade


----------



## Help

Lnge


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> shut the **** up, go back on vacation




refined nut oil


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am watching westworld.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Shrimper and peener getting it tight here





Pretty accurate description tbh


----------



## Pharrell Williams

danny brown


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Played GTA V all day


----------



## Pharrell Williams

nonononononononononononononononononononono


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

What the **** are you going on about???


----------



## Pharrell Williams

nonononononononononononononononononononononononono no no no no no no


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shut the **** up


----------



## Pharrell Williams

*nonononononononononononononononononononononononononononono*


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am getting my hair cut tomorrow this is so exciting


----------



## Pharrell Williams

just keep eating healthy and exercising


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-40785321

What a minter


----------



## Pharrell Williams

absolute minter


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i just tried chocolate banana milk for the first time, it was very good


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i just tried chocolate banana milk for the first time, it was very good




Good morning


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Good morning




good morning you absolute minter


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> good morning you absolute minter


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


>




mint


----------



## Pharrell Williams

wow i should continue living a healthy lifestyle and try to eat even more healthy


----------



## Pharrell Williams

westworld is getting ******, will probably not watch season 2


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Pharrell Williams

who took this picture of me

absolute MINTER


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

What in the world....


----------



## Help

Health goth


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## Jan Rutta

When sens fans are convinced Karlsson is the best player in the league


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## Zaiden Shogun

pensfan7477 said:


> When sens fans are convinced Karlsson is the best player in the league



Well, he's unfortunately the best defenseman, and there is an argument that can be made that he is more valuable than McDavid or Crosby. But I'd rank him slightly below those two.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

:snake:


----------



## Pharrell Williams

where is carlos mencia now


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Comedy is his art, his fans are his passion. Don't miss an opportunity to see Carlos live.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i slept on my neck weird ****


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

My feet hurt.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

this girl i went to high school with is marrying one of her college professors who is ~40


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Need to poop.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooping now.....


----------



## Brad Chadwick

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Need to poop.






MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Pooping now.....




Out of over THIRTY FIVE THOUSAND posts these two are my faves, and probably top 7 all time for u.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooped earlier.


----------



## Jan Rutta

Just took a mean **** myself


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sleepy


----------



## Jan Rutta

I'm triggered


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i just shaved my beard and now i look like a little baby boy


----------



## Pharrell Williams

We bout that OPP, we diggin' other people's pockets
Keep it cool, Run the Jewels, ain't no other way around it
I want the rings and the chains, Run the Jewels
I want the watches and the bracelets, Run the Jewels
We at the table eating everybody food
Invasion of the chain snatchers better not bust a move


----------



## Ceremony

peener The Island is on the telly again and I'm pretty certain there's a billboard with a picture of Steve Yzerman on it in the background when they're first walking around in the city before the police/mercenaries turn up


----------



## Ceremony

Aha! http://www.jackasscritics.com/movie.php?movie_key=703

This outside world is supposed to be Los Angeles in 2019, however, the filmmakers appearently felt LA couldn't pass for a 14-years-in-the-future LA, so to stand in for a dilapidated LA is my own Detroit, Michigan. It is nice for any Detroiter to see the city up on the big screen; that's pretty rare. 61* only gave the inside of the stadium, but The Island ran all over the city, past Comerica Park, flashing Jonny Rocket's near the Fox Theater, and at one point even flashed the large Steve Yzerman mural, implying a career that will continue an additional 14 years, which had to be mistake.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## Scholarships

am searchinf for page 2 plz help


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Scholarships said:


> am searchinf for page 2 plz help




Keep looking. I can access it.


----------



## Jan Rutta

I gotta shave myself man


----------



## Pharrell Williams

pensfan7477 said:


> I gotta shave myself man




do it right now


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i hate my hairline


----------



## Pharrell Williams

oh boy i have the 602nd most posts on this forum, i sure do hate myself.


----------



## beowulf

Daveed Diggs said:


> oh boy i have the 602nd most posts on this forum, i sure do hate myself.




Congrats?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

beowulf said:


> Congrats?




thanks i should be top 600 by the end of the day


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> peener The Island is on the telly again and I'm pretty certain there's a billboard with a picture of Steve Yzerman on it in the background when they're first walking around in the city before the police/mercenaries turn up






Ceremony said:


> Aha! http://www.jackasscritics.com/movie.php?movie_key=703
> 
> This outside world is supposed to be Los Angeles in 2019, however, the filmmakers appearently felt LA couldn't pass for a 14-years-in-the-future LA, so to stand in for a dilapidated LA is my own Detroit, Michigan. It is nice for any Detroiter to see the city up on the big screen; that's pretty rare. 61* only gave the inside of the stadium, but The Island ran all over the city, past Comerica Park, flashing Jonny Rocket's near the Fox Theater, and at one point even flashed the large Steve Yzerman mural, implying a career that will continue an additional 14 years, which had to be mistake.




Lmao I never noticed that.

Have I ever mentioned that this movie at the start had a great concept and great potential and then (Scarlett Johansson cutting about in a tight white body suit aside) fell flat on its face once they actually got outside and became a Michael Bay-gasm.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Lmao I never noticed that.
> 
> Have I ever mentioned that this movie at the start had a great concept and great potential and then (Scarlett Johansson cutting about in a tight white body suit aside) fell flat on its face once they actually got outside and became a Michael Bay-gasm.




Probably when we were watching it a few months ago, since it's a pretty standard observation of the film noted by several critics.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Ã¢â€¢*Ã¢â€ÂÃ¢â€ÂÃ¢â€ÂÃ¢â€ÂÃ¢â€¢Â® This is memedog. Help
Ã¢â€¢Â°Ã¢â€Æ’Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€Â£Ã¢â€“â€¡Ã¢â€ÂÃ¢â€“â€¡ memedog take over 
Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€Æ’Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€Æ’Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€¢Â°Ã¢â€ÂÃ¢â€“â€¦Ã¢â€¢Â® Discord by pasting
Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€¢Â°Ã¢â€Â³Ã¢â€¢Â¯Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€¢Â°Ã¢â€ÂÃ¢â€ÂÃ¢â€Â³Ã¢â€¢Â¯ him in 10 other
Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€¢Â°Ã¢â€¢Â®Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€Â³Ã¢â€ÂÃ¢â€ÂÃ¢â€¢Â¯ servers or he
Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€“â€¢Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€“â€¹Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€¢Â°Ã¢â€¢Â®Ã¢â€¢*Ã¢â€ÂÃ¢â€¢Â® will never be a meme
Ã¢â€¢Â±Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€¢Â²Ã¢â€“â€¹Ã¢â€¢Â°Ã¢â€ÂÃ¢â€Â»Ã¢â€Â»Ã¢â€¢Â®Ã¢â€¢Â²Ã¢â€¢Â±Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€¢Â²
¢â€“â€Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â‚¬ÂOÃ¢â‚¬ÂOÃ¢â€Æ’ 
Ã¢â€¢Â²Ã¢â€¢Â±Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€¢Â²Ã¢â€“â€šÃ¢â€“â€šÃ¢â€“â€šÃ¢â€“â€šÃ¢â€¢Â±Ã¢â€“â€Ã¢â€¢Â²Ã¢â€“â€šÃ¢â€“â€šÃ¢â€“â€šÃ¢â€¢Â±
Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€“ÂÃ¢â€¢Â³Ã¢â€“â€¢Ã¢â€“â€¡Ã¢â€“â€¡Ã¢â€“â€¢Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€“ÂÃ¢â€¢Â³Ã¢â€“â€¢Ã¢â€“â€¡Ã¢â€“â€¡Ã¢â€“â€¢
Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€¢Â²Ã¢â€“â€šÃ¢â€¢Â±Ã¢â€¢Â²Ã¢â€“â€šÃ¢â€¢Â±Ã¢â‚¬ÂÃ¢â€¢Â²Ã¢â€“â€šÃ¢â€¢Â±Ã¢â€¢Â²Ã¢â€“â€šÃ¢â€¢Â±


----------



## Pharrell Williams

finally getting around to listening to a crow looked at me, oh god this is so sad oh god


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i just can't do it omg


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am the son of god


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am Jesus Christ


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

this dominicboltsfan guy is worse than daveed


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just had lunch


----------



## Shrimper

Velvet Crowe said:


> this dominicboltsfan guy is worse than daveed




All I saw was he had over 8k posts in 10 months. 

I'm guessing a lot of them aren't high quality if they're in the trade forum.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i am Jesus Christ




I'm not crazy about you, I'm just crazy crazy crazy


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Velvet Crowe said:


> this dominicboltsfan guy is worse than daveed




thank you i think brad chadwick is bad too, any poster that is always in character should be banned


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

95% of you are terrible


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> There isn't a chatroom of people complimenting me, but you probably knew that already.




i started one.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i started one.




I'm not going to join it and it wouldn't last


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> I'm not going to join it and it wouldn't last




there are plenty of people who love and care for you and i hope you realize that


----------



## Jan Rutta




----------



## Pharrell Williams

oh boy i just saw my favorite rapper a few weeks ago and now he is coming back should i go but it's in a record store hmm so it's free but it'll be uncomfortable hmmm


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

That Vegas jersey looks horrible


----------



## Pharrell Williams

║\
║▒\
║▒▒\
║░▒║
║░▒║
║░▒║with this blade
║░▒║i cut those who 
║░▒║disrespect
║░▒║Carly Rae Jepsen
║░▒║ 
║░▒║
▓▓▓▓
[█▓]
[█▓]
[█▓] 
[█▓]


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

╭━━━━╮ This is memedog. Help
╰┃ ┣▇━▇ memedog take over 
 ┃ ┃  ╰━▅╮ HF by pasting
 ╰┳╯ ╰━━┳╯ him in 10 other
  ╰╮ ┳━━╯ servers or he
 ▕▔▋ ╰╮╭━╮ will never be a meme
╱▔╲▋╰━┻┻╮╲╱▔▔▔╲
▏  ▔▔▔▔▔▔▔  O O┃ 
╲╱▔╲▂▂▂▂╱▔╲▂▂▂╱
 ▏╳▕▇▇▕ ▏╳▕▇▇▕
 ╲▂╱╲▂╱ ╲▂╱╲▂╱


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am styling my hair the opposite direction as usual today, let's see what happens


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Daveed Diggs said:


> i am styling my hair the opposite direction as usual today, let's see what happens




Let this thread die


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just woke up and need to pee


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i love jam


----------



## Jan Rutta

I love jelly


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i just ordered so much thai food


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i just ordered so much thai food




Snapchat me it when you get it if possible


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Snapchat me it when you get it if possible




i already ate it all and threw it away i'm sorry


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i already ate it all and threw it away i'm sorry




That's OK


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Waiting on Chinese food


----------



## Pharrell Williams

****.


----------



## beowulf

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Waiting on Chinese food




That's racist


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i have ways of making you talk about the fair


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bought two more horror blu-rays last night


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> Doland




bring him back


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Waiting on Chinese food






beowulf said:


> That's racist




How? That's what i was waiting on and that's what I ate.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

irunthepeg said:


> Doland




Who?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Why aren't you guys on Discord...


----------



## RayP

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Why aren't you guys on Discord...






QUit being a baby and come back. I want to hear about your trip and see pictures.


----------



## Bones Malone

RayFIN said:


> QUit being a baby and come back. I want to hear about your trip and see pictures.




Retweet


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i bought microwave burritos not expecting them to be good but they ended up being really really really bad


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Daveed Diggs said:


> i bought microwave burritos not expecting them to be good but they ended up being really really really bad




Lazy, fat, and ugly people make my skin crawl. Active fat people and lazy hot people on the other hand... now we could use some more of them.

If I may be so bold, I'd like to share an interesting statistic that I saw while voyaging the internet sea today. It's from the WHO, (World Health Organization for you fatties) and it said that 35% of the population is obese. Holy smokes! That means 35% of the Lounge is obese too, which means not only are we in danger of losing fat people to heart disease and the like, we are also in danger of losing all of HFboards to the 35% who will somehow try to eat it.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Hellod


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooping right now


----------



## Remington 700

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Pooping right now




If you want a cheap colon cleanse get one of those $5 hot & ready little ceasers pizzas. My butt still hasn't recovered


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceres just heard a woman call Asda "Asdas"


----------



## Pharrell Williams

@zaide have you ever made a recipe like this


----------



## seafoam

I'm Twee


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

This thread is on pace to take 2 months to complete.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Velvet Crowe said:


> This thread is on pace to take 2 months to complete.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

https://miloraps.bandcamp.com/album/who-told-you-to-think


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Well my horror blu-rays I ordered from the UK finally shipped...


----------



## Pharrell Williams

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Well my horror blu-rays I ordered from the UK finally shipped...




i don't like you


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i don't like you




Sucks


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Sucks




sucks to suck, gamers


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> sucks to suck, gamers




Get good


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Daveed Diggs said:


> i don't like you




So??? I don't like you either.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Get good




get get get get got got got got


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just pooped.

Feelsgoodman.gif


----------



## D Fresh

As if the legendary regulars are still here.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Of course I am.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

ban.


----------



## Remington 700

Just had one of my co-workers email HR because another co-worker told him they he had an easy shift.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

D Fresh said:


> As if the legendary regulars are still here.




As if!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Remington 700 said:


> Just had one of my co-workers email HR because another co-worker told him they he had an easy shift.




What a wimp.


----------



## Remington 700

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> What a wimp.




You're lucky Hfboards doesnt have a HR department because I'm offended by the word "wimp".


----------



## Bob Richards

D Fresh said:


> As if the legendary regulars are still here.




Hello.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Remington 700 said:


> You're lucky Hfboards doesnt have a HR department because I'm offended by the word "wimp".




Would you rather I said *****???


----------



## Remington 700

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Would you rather I said *****???




I was kidding


----------



## Pharrell Williams

this is the weirdest video i have ever seen


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> this is the weirdest video i have ever seen


----------



## Help

dat LNGE


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Help said:


> dat LNGE




will you Help us destroy capitalism


----------



## Help

Daveed Diggs said:


> will you Help us destroy capitalism




Fire in the hole
Fire in the hole
Fire in the hole


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Help said:


> Fire in the hole
> Fire in the hole
> Fire in the hole




Hey lil' mama would you like to be my sunshine?


----------



## Legionnaire

I loev Nwecstle. Bst beer Evr!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Remington 700 said:


> I was kidding




I know.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Hey lil' mama would you like to be my sunshine?




i am developing muscle at a decent rate but i still have quite a bit of fat. i think i have a dad bod now.


----------



## Brad Chadwick

Daveed Diggs said:


> i am developing muscle at a decent rate but i still have quite a bit of fat. i think i have a dad bod now.




Sounds like you don't even Keto. you should keto if you want to get both jacked AND shredded. It's what I do, why don't u?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Brad Chadwick said:


> Sounds like you don't even Keto. you should keto if you want to get both jacked AND shredded. It's what I do, why don't u?




i don't want to be either of those things


----------



## Brad Chadwick

Daveed Diggs said:


> i don't want to be either of those things




srs?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Brad Chadwick said:


> srs?




no,,


----------



## Brad Chadwick

Daveed Diggs said:


> no,,




pfffft i knew you were trollin'


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i just bought a ticket to see girl talk that'll be fun


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i am developing muscle at a decent rate but i still have quite a bit of fat. i think i have a dad bod now.




If you don't want the dad bod cut the calories


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> If you don't want the dad bod cut the calories




i think it is less a matter of calories and more a matter of macros, i also need to do more cardio.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i think it is less a matter of calories and more a matter of macros, i also need to do more cardio.




Macros are more for helping with performance // building muscle

If you wanna get rid of the fat reduce the mf calories (or burn off more calories, but cardio won't make you burn THAT much unless you go hardcore especially if doing the cardio causes you to eat)


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Macros are more for helping with performance // building muscle
> 
> If you wanna get rid of the fat reduce the mf calories (or burn off more calories, but cardio won't make you burn THAT much unless you go hardcore especially if doing the cardio causes you to eat)




i should probably stop eating so much ice cream, you're right


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Daveed Diggs said:


>




Legendary.


----------



## D Fresh

Multiple appearances by Mr. Fresh.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooping right now.


----------



## RayP

D Fresh said:


> Multiple appearances by Mr. Fresh.




Dougie, my boy. 


Hope all is well. Send me an update on things/life on snapchat when you can.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

RayFIN said:


> QUit being a baby and come back. I want to hear about your trip and see pictures.




Why would you wanna see a bunch of black people 

I'll hop back onto Discord sometime this week and post pictures and show you why homemade wooden African bicycles >>> your and Yubz' bicycles lol.

Anyway, I was in the hospital for most of July. http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=135122193&postcount=29


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Daveed Diggs said:


>




"athlete"


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tim Hortons employees are ****ing morons.


----------



## Bob Richards

Phil is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Simmons who is just outrageously mad rn


----------



## Remington 700

I just want to say I hate cats. To quote Family Guy "I don't wish death upon them...I just don't want them to be alive any longer".


----------



## RayP

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Why would you wanna see a bunch of black people
> 
> I'll hop back onto Discord sometime this week and post pictures and show you why homemade wooden African bicycles >>> your and Yubz' bicycles lol.
> 
> Anyway, I was in the hospital for most of July. http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=135122193&postcount=29




Holy ****! Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I ****ing hate Puralator.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Tim Hortons employees are ****ing morons.




do you work there


----------



## Jan Rutta

Formerly pensfan7477


----------



## Jan Rutta

But naw it's ya boi son Goku now


----------



## Ceremony

yo soupy when do you want to do gta4


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Ceremony said:


> yo soupy when do you want to do gta4




wow 100k posts


----------



## Pharrell Williams

depeche mode


----------



## seafoam

Assisted suicide
She dreams about dying all the time
She told me she came so close
Filled up the bathtub and put on our first record


----------



## Ceremony




----------



## Pharrell Williams

there is a new netflix series called White Gold that features two of the guys from the inbetweeners


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i have seen two episodes so far and they were funny


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> there is a new netflix series called White Gold that features two of the guys from the inbetweeners




I enjoyed the inbetweeners, did you


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> I enjoyed the inbetweeners, did you




yes i did, i would recommend White Gold to you since two of the inbetweeners are in it


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> yes i did, i would recommend White Gold to you since two of the inbetweeners are in it




Can you explain the type of humor in the show (without spoiling the plot in any way)


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Can you explain the type of humor in the show (without spoiling the plot in any way)




i have only seen two episodes but the humor is very similar to that of the inbetweeners, it can be quite crass at times and a lot of it is people making fun of other people which is rude but it is not real and just entertainment so it's okay


----------



## Pharrell Williams

the only kanye albums i like are yeezus and late registration


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i have only seen two episodes but the humor is very similar to that of the inbetweeners, it can be quite crass at times and a lot of it is people making fun of other people which is rude but it is not real and just entertainment so it's okay




Hmmmm


----------



## Jan Rutta

Still so long until NHL 18 comes out.


----------



## Help

Lnge


----------



## Shrimper

Goku said:


> Still so long until NHL 18 comes out.




Pro-Tip: Don't buy it, it's ****.


----------



## Jan Rutta

Shrimper said:


> Pro-Tip: Don't buy it, it's ****.




Why?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna play some GTA 5


----------



## Siamese Dream

Shrimper said:


> Pro-Tip: Don't buy it, it's ****.




Cardiff Devils and Nottingham Panthers are in it with real rosters for the CHL so I'm sold


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Help said:


> Lnge



I'm Poppy.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

LNG Boys


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Cardiff Devils and Nottingham Panthers are in it with real rosters for the CHL so I'm sold




Your EIHL simulator is becoming a reality


----------



## seafoam

eating Cinnabon


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Poppy said:


> I'm Poppy.




hi poppy


----------



## RayP

seafoam said:


> eating Cinnabon




It's 100+ outside and you're eating Cinnabon? 


Disgusting.


----------



## seafoam

RayFIN said:


> It's 100+ outside and you're eating Cinnabon?
> 
> 
> Disgusting.




im not eating it outside


----------



## seafoam

also it's 89?


----------



## Finnish your Czech

seafoam said:


> also it's 89?




Just chillin'


----------



## RayP

seafoam said:


> also it's 89?




TAMPA, FL
as of 4:01 pm EDT
90Ã‚Â°
PARTLY CLOUDY
feels like 102Ã‚Â°


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

What kind of temperature unit is Ã‚Â°


----------



## seafoam

Im not in Tampa


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cinnabon is diabeetus


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch a movie.


----------



## Remington 700

There was just a guy on "Monsters and mysteries unsolved" that claimed aliens abducted him and made him enter a computer simulation where he fought a 7 foot tall, angry green man that looked like the Incredible Hulk. 

There's no real way to respond to that.


----------



## RayP

seafoam said:


> Im not in Tampa




Where tf are you then?


----------



## Ceremony

Zaide plumbing new depths with this avatar.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Remington 700 said:


> There was just a guy on "Monsters and mysteries unsolved" that claimed aliens abducted him and made him enter a computer simulation where he fought a 7 foot tall, angry green man that looked like the Incredible Hulk.
> 
> There's no real way to respond to that.




Yes there is.


----------



## Jan Rutta

Uno is fun


----------



## Shrimper

Darren Peng said:


> Cardiff Devils and Nottingham Panthers are in it with real rosters for the CHL so I'm sold




I'll probably only buy it by trading in NHL17 and using that to bring the price down. ShopTo does it for Ã‚Â£42. Can get Ã‚Â£13.50 if I hand it in.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Woke up and can't get back to sleep.


----------



## izzy

wow this thread is dead


----------



## izzy

what happened


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Discord apparently.


----------



## beowulf

Poppy...I have a friend whose name use to be Alexandra from high school until a few years ago when she legally changed it to Poppy which was her nickname.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Hopefully my packages arrive in the mail today.


----------



## TJ Hooker

I am currently sitting in shorts watching Dave Chappelle on Netflix eating Chinese take out. Can you believe they charge a man 86 dollars for tickets to his stand up? What kinda Crap is that?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

No packages for me in the mail today.


----------



## Shrimper

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Discord apparently.




tbf, it is also summer


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Shrimper said:


> tbf, it is also summer



Nope, it's dead because of Discord. There are no other reasons.


----------



## RayP

Shrimper said:


> tbf, it is also summer




https://discordapp.com/channels/223593435972501504/223593435972501504


----------



## Guerzy

we are the discord


----------



## RayP

Come Discord wtb Shrimper.



I'll give it 5 minutes before @Mike bans you.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

lovet o post in discord


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I don't mean to seem like i care about material things, like my social status, i just want, four walls and adobe slabs, for my girrrrrrrrrrrrrls


----------



## Pharrell Williams

absolute minter


----------



## Bob Richards

Shuh-Shame on you when you step through to the Ol' Dirty ******* BROOKLYN ZOO


----------



## TJ Hooker

When you read an opinion posted on HFBoards and then remember that most posters are of the same intellect as FireSather.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Bob Richards said:


> Shuh-Shame on you when you step through to the Ol' Dirty ******* BROOKLYN ZOO




rest in peace


----------



## TJ Hooker

I've been to the Bronx Zoo before.

Also, zoos are bad. Don't visit them, please.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

This place is a ****ing zoo.


----------



## PanthersPens62

Welcome back TJ!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

PanthersPens62 said:


> Welcome back TJ!




Don't encourage him.


----------



## KlefDown

this place still here?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

KlefDown said:


> this place still here?




Nope, it's a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Help

dat LNGE


----------



## KlefDown

Help said:


> dat LNGE



I feel like I know you from somewhere


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Head`d over 2 TX now 4 some Hurricane Storm watching. Any`1 wanna Meet up?


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Head`d over 2 TX now 4 some Hurricane Storm watching. Any`1 wanna Meet up?




Are you laying $$$ on Money May, Jimmy?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Jan Rutta

Go0mBa jOeY


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sleepy...


----------



## TJ Hooker

The Lounge is ****ing pathetic now.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tom Hansen said:


> The Lounge is ****ing pathetic now.




And you coming back has made it sooooooo much better TJ.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

*Ain't a gambler but honey I'd put money on myself *


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Finally beat the final triathlon in GTA 5....the super long one.


----------



## Ceremony

peener be thankful you don't watch this on Channel 4. Coulthard sat saying he likes the safety car as a tool for bunching the cars up and increasing the entertainment. What a walloper.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just watched a really crappy movie.


----------



## Jan Rutta

What's everyone think of CHEL 18?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Damn Chinese food and it's MSG always puts me in a coma.....


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres have you seen Jimmy Eat World playing their 3 good songs at Reading & Leeds festival on the telly


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Ceres have you seen Jimmy Eat World playing their 3 good songs at Reading & Leeds festival on the telly




Three? I thought it was only The Middle and Sweetness?


----------



## Ceremony

hey peener imagine what this would be like


----------



## Hammettf2b

Goku said:


> What's everyone think of CHEL 18?




Chel sucks. I sold it.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Three? I thought it was only The Middle and Sweetness?




Bleed American


----------



## Ceremony

Hey here's a thing


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Got one of my blu-rays that I ordered from the UK in the mail yesterday.

Still need 4 more to arrive though.


----------



## RayP

Who the hell still buys movies on discs?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

RayFIN said:


> Who the hell still buys movies on discs?




Me. I'm a collector and classic/obscure horror film enthusiast. 

Let's face it. Some classic/great films will never ever be on Netflix. And even so, I've always preferred a physical copy of things be it CD's, blu-rays, DVD's, books, etc. over a stream or digital copy or whatever.


----------



## Bones Malone

#makeLNGErelevantagain


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Me. I'm a collector and classic/obscure horror film enthusiast.
> 
> Let's face it. Some classic/great films will never ever be on Netflix. And even so, I've always preferred a physical copy of things be it CD's, blu-rays, DVD's, books, etc. over a stream or digital copy or whatever.




i think we just became bestest friends


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Carolinas Identity said:


> i think we just became bestest friends




How so??


----------



## irunthepeg

post


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> How so??




I have an entire bookcase in my basement dedicated to old af, random horror movies

I am a nut for that genre


----------



## RayP

Carolinas Identity said:


> i think we just became bestest friends




My condolences, MPF.


----------



## Tylers Dad

hello


----------



## Ceremony

Something horrible has happened


----------



## Ceremony

So...


----------



## Ceremony

Excepting the fact that I can't do a Winston when he enters the Clansman during its audition for _Britain's Hardest Boozers,_ here are some things


----------



## Ceremony

... one more thing, I would say, if I'd ever seen an episode of Columbo.


----------



## Ceremony




----------



## Ceremony

I always enjoyed Mark's fraudulent return to university because it seemed so representative of the complete apathy of everyone involved.


----------



## Ceremony

"Yes, I'm a late transfer from Leeds, I'm not on the register but I'm in the system."
"Fine," says Malcolm Tucker.
"Is that it? Is that how easy it is to steal some education?"


----------



## Ceremony

I don't know why I called him Malcolm Tucker, I've never seen The Thick Of It.


----------



## Ceremony

The only thing I've ever seen Peter Capaldi in is Local Hero. 100% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Ceremony

This image came into my head earlier and if this thread was still a thing I would have posted it then


----------



## Ceremony

Ah, memories.


----------



## Ceremony

Look at those eyes.


----------



## Ceremony

Was she Binocular Eyes? I don't remember.


----------



## Ceremony

Binocular Eyes, Silph Scope Eyes, Flashbulb Eyes. I don't think I ever did Microscope eyes, that sort of misses the point.


----------



## Ceremony

I've had four such avatars. Maybe I doubled a user title without realising.


----------



## Ceremony

I really should have kept better track of my user titles.


----------



## Ceremony

At least with the Eyes potential I noted it on here once, if it hadn't been deleted I wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## Ceremony

I wonder how HeMo is doing post-baby.


----------



## Ceremony

I wonder how Lights is doing post-baby.


----------



## Ceremony

Here peener I'm going to that Paramore gig and it's going to be horrible


----------



## Ceremony

Not least because their setlists since they started touring After Laughter all seem to be poppier


----------



## Ceremony

Ain't it Fun and Hate to See Your Heartbreak being the only things from the last album getting a regular airing, for instance.


----------



## Ceremony

Although for some odd reason Turn it Off seems to be the only thing persisting from Brand New Eyes, which is bizarre.


----------



## Ceremony

Misery Business as a token throw-in from anything else prior to that


----------



## Ceremony

You'd think with Zac back in the fold they might include some stuff with actual drums in it, but apparently not


----------



## Ceremony

Oh I was wrong actually, Still Into You keeps on getting played.

Bet that's fun.


----------



## Ceremony

Anyway there's a reason I'm so reticent about seeing what is legitimately one of my favourite ever bands, I'm going to check and see if I've told you why before...


----------



## Ceremony

In the mean time, I wonder if I should stop at ~100k or if I should get back to 100080-ish or wherever I was. That would be silly, I suppose.


----------



## Ceremony

Ah, I haven't told the story before, now cast your mind back seven years...


----------



## Ceremony

It's near the end of the school year, me and two friends decide to forego whatever class we had and take in the local shopping centre


----------



## Ceremony

Which isn't called _Waterside._


----------



## Ceremony

We actually passed the head teacher on the way out. "Free period, sir." Aye, bet it was.


----------



## Ceremony

I don't know if they had one actually, but I didn't. I gave up on geography, as I recall.


----------



## Ceremony

Anyway


----------



## Ceremony

We're there and walking around and there's some children in front of us


----------



## Ceremony

I don't know how they could have been there but I think this was during that strange period between the Easter and summer holidays, all the more sporadic when you have exams and are off for a large part of it. So maybe they were still on holiday.


----------



## Ceremony

I say "children," like 12/13/14


----------



## Ceremony

They're jumping around and playing


----------



## Ceremony

There's a girl wearing this


----------



## Ceremony

As one child is harassing one of the others, the one wearing that shirt jumps in front holding it out like a celebratory footballer and declares: "I'll protect you with my Paramoreness"


----------



## Ceremony

Cue three people who are largely like me rolling our eyes at each other


----------



## Ceremony

I think I had to stop, I was physically pained


----------



## Ceremony

THAT girl is going to be at that gig, I ****ing know she is.


----------



## Ceremony

So are 10k+ exactly like her


----------



## Tylers Dad

Stop this man


----------



## Ceremony

And me, now, I like actually watching bands so I go to the front at gigs. I've never been to a gig at the Hydro (though I will have by then, I'm going to see Mogwai in December)


----------



## Ceremony

Imagine all those eager children who'll be at the front. Screaming. The Final Riot is tragic to listen to, the crowd, the screaming, my god.


----------



## Ceremony

All of those children and me.


----------



## Ceremony

And Hayley Williams.


----------



## Ceremony

a SINGLE Hayley Williams.


----------



## Ceremony

Ten years. Ten long, _long_ years.


----------



## Ceremony

Tylers Dad said:


> Stop this man




Circumstances outwith my control, we're nearly done.


----------



## Ceremony

I will say one thing, Paramore really haven't done very well with their tshirt design.


----------



## Ceremony

I'm sure I remember a story where Hayley was describing what it was like playing shows when they first started and trying to get people to talk to them at their merch stalls. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Ceremony

All the more heartbreaking when you think that could have been in King Tut's, imagine that.


----------



## Ceremony

Many famous acts have performed at King Tut's, including Amy MacDonald, Oasis, Rage Against The Machine, Biffy Clyro, Radiohead, Blur, Travis, Pulp, The Verve, Crowded House, Wheatus, Average White Band, Goldfinger and Beck


----------



## Ceremony

Imagine seeing Pulp at King Tut's...


----------



## Deficient Mode

Welcome back to the 100k club Ceremony


----------



## Ceremony

Apparently The Sugarhill Gang have played there.


----------



## Ceremony

Deficient Mode said:


> Welcome back to the 100k club Ceremony




I remember you laughing at it taking you months to go from 46k to 47.


----------



## Tylers Dad

Ceremony said:


> Circumstances outwith my control, we're nearly done.



Ban this man


----------



## Deficient Mode

Ceremony said:


> I remember you laughing at it taking you months to go from 46k to 47.




Well that was shortly after the Great Schism

And it was like 18 months I think


----------



## Ceremony

Deficient Mode said:


> Well that was shortly after the Great Schism
> 
> And it was like 18 months I think




How long will it take you to reach 100k?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Ceremony said:


> How long will it take you to reach 100k?




Hard to say. Maybe never. I was posting 20k per year for a couple years there. Not so much anymore.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch a movie soon.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

RayFIN said:


> My condolences, MPF.






Thanks Ray ol' chum.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres I see your girl Kezza has resigned because of DM's Corbynites


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Ceres I see your girl Kezza has resigned because of DM's Corbynites



She's "left the party in a better state than she found it"

From second to third, that is.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i love margaret thatcher and i love theresa may both are great


----------



## Deficient Mode

Darren Peng said:


> Ceres I see your girl Kezza has resigned because of DM's Corbynites




"There is absolutely no substance to the widespread claim Kezia Dugdale was forced out by the left."

Hopefully they get a Corbynite. I fear they'll move further right tho.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Hi, poster named Deficient Mode.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Deficient Mode said:


> "There is absolutely no substance to the widespread claim Kezia Dugdale was forced out by the left."
> 
> Hopefully they get a Corbynite. I fear they'll move further right tho.




In the BBC article it said she jumped before she was pushed


----------



## Deficient Mode

Tom Hansen said:


> Hi, poster named Deficient Mode.




Hello complete stranger to whom I've never spoken before!



Darren Peng said:


> In the BBC article it said she jumped before she was pushed




There's no evidence of that!


----------



## TJ Hooker

Deficient Mode said:


> Hello complete stranger to whom I've never spoken before!




How are you?


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Tom Hansen said:


> How are you?




He's good. How are you?


----------



## Ceremony

Deficient Mode said:


> There's no evidence of that!




***** replacing *****, m9


----------



## TJ Hooker

I think it's time for them to just delete The Lounge.


----------



## Bob Richards

I know each new iteration of The Lounge gets trashed by succeeding generations but this current one is indeed pretty ****ing awful.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tom Hansen said:


> I think it's time for them to just delete The Lounge.




I think it's time for you to perma-delete your account you mug.


----------



## Help

dat lnge


----------



## Ceremony

9:02. Nae standing tickets available. Seething doesn't cover it.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> 9:02. Nae standing tickets available. Seething doesn't cover it.




They do sitting tickets for a Paramore concert?

Chortle. The only sitting down tickets for an old school Paramore gig would've been for wheelchair access 

Proof of what they have become


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> They do sitting tickets for a Paramore concert?
> 
> Chortle. The only sitting down tickets for an old school Paramore gig would've been for wheelchair access
> 
> Proof of what they have become




Playing at the Hydro, m9, Scotland's premier price-gouging venue that I'd love to disparage but can't because I've never been there. Presumably big bands got fed up of playing in the SECC which was akin to playing an aircraft hangar, although my experiences there have always been better than most other people seem to say. 

Also in this case rather than having presale access dictated by what mobile phone network you're with it's your energy provider, since its full name is the _SSE Hydro_. Not that I'm bitter or anything. It's not like I'd had multiple dreams this week about not being able to get a ticket.


----------



## Ceremony

Apparently they've played here three times at the ABC, Academy and SECC. A Barras gig would be wonderful, I'm sure.


----------



## Ceremony

I've just realised I'm going to be miserable about this for ****ing months.


----------



## Ceremony

hey peener and Shrimper there's a Champions Hockey League game on this Freesports channel right now


----------



## Ceremony

If I could skate I could get a game for either of these teams


----------



## Ceremony

mic'ed up Panthers coach

"get to the ****in net"

this is good ****


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> He's good. How are you?




why are most 90's hip hop fans/people who say hip hop peaked in the 90s old white guys who can only name like 3 rappers from the 90's that they actually enjoy


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> why are most 90's hip hop fans/people who say hip hop peaked in the 90s old white guys who can only name like 3 rappers from the 90's that they actually enjoy




Define old


----------



## Bob Richards

Just seems like there is a lot of "noise" in hip hop today. A lot of these newer generation artists that are super prominent are simply not good let alone weighed against the old guard lol. 

This does not mean that today's iteration isn't deep in its own right. 

Then again I'm pretty sure Vanilla Ice was one of the absolute top selling rappers of the 90s


----------



## Bob Richards

Hell I just think of the 2016 and 2017 XXL Cyphers and so many of them sans Denzel Curry and Paak are just abysmal.

Not that being on it makes you good but it shows what's currently trending at a given time.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> mic'ed up Panthers coach
> 
> "get to the ****in net"
> 
> this is good ****




In my year in the lowly Division 1 last year (now the 2nd league behind the EIHL) I heard some truly inspiring coach speeches in-between periods at rinks where our dressing room is right next to the visiting team's room and you can hear everything they say. "Get the ****ing puck over the ****ing blue line and ****ing get it on ****ing net!" Literally every other word was ****, then we came out for the next period and the other linesman says to him "If I got a quid for every time you said ****" and the coach goes "Yeah I do ****ing swear a lot" 

Meanwhile in the hybrid car racing, they're being ******* again because it's raining.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Martin Brundle and co. On Sky absolutely drooling over Hamilton because he went 2 seconds quicker than Vettel in a session where about 7 cars completed a lap in the soaking wet before Grosjean binned it into the wall


----------



## Shrimper

Ceremony said:


> hey peener and Shrimper there's a Champions Hockey League game on this Freesports channel right now




Virgin media being virgin media, they haven't added it.

Only supplier not to I believe. Wonderful.

It took them something stupid like a year to add Premier Sports when that started.


----------



## Ceremony

Shrimper said:


> Virgin media being virgin media, they haven't added it.
> 
> Only supplier not to I believe. Wonderful.
> 
> It took them something stupid like a year to add Premier Sports when that started.




you know it's on freeview right


----------



## RayP

Bob Richards said:


> I know each new iteration of The Lounge gets trashed by succeeding generations but this current one is indeed pretty ****ing awful.






It is so awful these days. Can't for the life of me figure out why I even come back at this point. They really should just nuke it. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres mate this is absolute ****ing pish


----------



## Ceremony

You'll have to be more specific, although if you're talking about F1 please don't because it's not on C4 until later


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> You'll have to be more specific, although if you're talking about F1 please don't because it's not on C4 until later




Qualifying was delayed by more than 2 hours because of rain


----------



## Ceremony

I assume it's safe to assume it wasn't really rain


----------



## Deficient Mode

Tom Hansen said:


> How are you?




I'm ok. Went on a road trip for a couple days but am back now. You?


----------



## Shrimper

Ceremony said:


> you know it's on freeview right




No Idea how to get that on my TV.

It wasn't on the TV upstairs that has Freeview built in.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Define old




30s, so old


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Daveed Diggs said:


> 30s, so old




I'm 34 :'(

#AtDeathsDoor


----------



## Ceremony

Shrimper said:


> No Idea how to get that on my TV.
> 
> It wasn't on the TV upstairs that has Freeview built in.




Don't all televisions nowadays have freeview built in?


----------



## Shrimper

Ceremony said:


> Don't all televisions nowadays have freeview built in?




Dunno.

Think they might have the basic but can't find that channel..


----------



## Ceremony

I'm enjoying Alonso's radio messages


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> 30s, so old




Hope you're looking forward to the beginning of school

If school has already started for you, I hope you are enjoying the time.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Hope you're looking forward to the beginning of school
> 
> If school has already started for you, I hope you are enjoying the time.




thank you too


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> thank you too




Thanks but I'm not in school


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Thanks but I'm not in school




i teach school


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i teach school




I'm proud of you and all that you've come to


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> I'm proud of you and all that you've come to




thanks you too


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> thanks you too




Lol.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Lol.




i really like this girl but she is really playing with my emotions right now............


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i really like this girl but she is really playing with my emotions right now............




Did you tell her you really like her?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Did you tell her you really like her?




we have told each other we really like each other but one day she will text me all day with immediate responses and the next she will say nothing at all.... it is so confusing,.,...


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> we have told each other we really like each other but one day she will text me all day with immediate responses and the next she will say nothing at all.... it is so confusing,.,...




I can't relate, but if she told you she really liked you .........


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> I can't relate, but if she told you she really liked you .........




i don't understand,,,


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Daveed Diggs said:


> i don't understand,,,




!!!!


----------



## Ceremony

#shewenttofanshawe


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

2 months on 1 UT


----------



## Guerzy

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> 2 months on 1 UT




we don't need the ut we got discord


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Have never Discorded


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Starving right now


----------



## Help

Pate said:


> we don't need the ut we got discord


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Watched 3 horror movies today


----------



## Deficient Mode

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> 2 months on 1 UT




Sort of like how your gf took 2 months for 1 period that one time.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Have never Discorded



Just join, idk how you can't understand the format



Deficient Mode said:


> Sort of like how your gf took 2 months for 1 period that one time.




Fun times (they were horrendous)


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## Ceremony

peener there's a collective spotify playlist some of the people in work put on through their phones and last night the final song I heard was Last Train Home


----------



## Ceremony

Soupy I'm going to try and get IV set up this weekend


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Just join, idk how you can't understand the format




I do understand how it works. I just choose not to Discord as it's not my thing.


----------



## RayP

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I do understand how it works. I just choose not to Discord as it's not my thing.






You'd rather keep coming back to here?


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Watched 3 horror movies today




Alien was on tv last nite and i watched a bit of it


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

RayFIN said:


> You'd rather keep coming back to here?




#SupportTheLNG


----------



## RayP

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> #SupportTheLNG




I'm firmly on #TeamKillTheLNGE


Nuke it to all hell.


----------



## irunthepeg

if young metro don't trust you


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres are you watching the new Mitchell and Webb sitcom "Back" on Channel 4

Slightly unnerved by Professor Shales from Fresh Meat appearing and speaking in a West Country accent


----------



## Bones Malone

Darren Peng said:


> Ceres are you watching the new Mitchell and Webb sitcom "Back" on Channel 4
> 
> Slightly unnerved by Professor Shales from Fresh Meat appearing and speaking in a West Country accent




We discord now.

Leave the weak and fallen.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Ceres are you watching the new Mitchell and Webb sitcom "Back" on Channel 4
> 
> Slightly unnerved by Professor Shales from Fresh Meat appearing and speaking in a West Country accent




You mean the post-Peep Show sitcom where Mitchell and Webb play older versions of Mark and Jeremy except this time they're actually legitimately related to one another?

It doesn't appeal to me, really


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> You mean the post-Peep Show sitcom where Mitchell and Webb play older versions of Mark and Jeremy except this time they're actually legitimately related to one another?
> 
> It doesn't appeal to me, really




I enjoyed the first episode, quite a few hilarious moments that made me lirl 

A personal highlight was when Mark, I mean David Mitchell's character gets asked by a woman if he can look after her dog and then when she's gone he says to the dog "Your mum is sexy"  then of course in classic David Mitchell character fashion awkwardly explains to the dog he means its owner not its birth mother whom he hasn't met.

You've even got Molly Hooper thrown in there as who I think is supposed to be Mark's sister for added awkward hilarity and she has dyed red hair


----------



## Help

OH YOU PRETTY THlNGS


----------



## Help

DON'T YA KNOW YOU'RE DRIVING YOURMAMAS AND PAPAS lNSANE


----------



## Deficient Mode

Help said:


> DON'T YA KNOW YOU'RE DRIVING YOURMAMAS AND PAPAS lNSANE




I too like the tea kettle guy's music


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Nice and cozy right now


----------



## RayP

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Nice and cozy right now




Same, until Irma comes knocking on our door.


----------



## Hansen

holy moly boys


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

RayFIN said:


> Same, until Irma comes knocking on our door.




Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cozy


----------



## PanthersPens62

Cozy in the ATL at the moment.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

#TeamCozy


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just hit 36K posts.


----------



## RayP

PanthersPens62 said:


> Cozy in the ATL at the moment.




Atlanta sucks.


----------



## PanthersPens62

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Just hit 36K posts.



Gratzky!


----------



## PanthersPens62

RayFIN said:


> Atlanta sucks.



I'm basically just hibernating at my hotel....the Holiday Inn Express Airport. The weather is absolutely gorgeous at the moment.....70's & no humidity & the staff at the hotel is super friendly.


----------



## PullHard

hey boys


----------



## Help

Lnge


----------



## Deficient Mode

Eternal Sunshine said:


> hey boys




hey dad


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sup Boys?


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Eternal Sunshine said:


> hey boys




Congrats on your marriage


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Laying in bed all cozy


----------



## Ceremony

Another one for peener



possibly the worst crowd I've ever seen


----------



## Ceremony

I do like that the thumbnail isn't actually from that video


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

****ing headaches man...


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Another one for peener
> 
> 
> 
> possibly the worst crowd I've ever seen





What do you expect when the type of people who buy tickets these days are my hockey teammate I told you about who bought weekend tickets "for the girls" and got his mum to come and pick him up after 2 hours because he didn't like it


----------



## irunthepeg

cracking open a cold one with the boys


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> cracking open a cold one with the boys




nice


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

irunthepeg said:


> cracking open a cold one with the boys


----------



## Hammettf2b

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Just hit 36K posts.




Its like that saying, "Does a tree in the forest make a sound if there is no one around to hear it?" Does your post post count have any merit if no one is here to see it?

JOIN DISCORD ALREADY!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Waiting on Puralator to deliver a parcel for the Mrs.


----------



## Help

Covfefe


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Helpveve


----------



## Help

ÃƒÂ¯Ã‚Â»Ã‚Â¿ÃƒÂ¯Ã‚Â¼Ã‚Â¨ÃƒÂ¯Ã‚Â¼Ã‚Â¥ÃƒÂ¯Ã‚Â¼Ã‚Â¬ÃƒÂ¯Ã‚Â¼Ã‚Â°ÃƒÂ¯Ã‚Â¼Ã‚Â·ÃƒÂ¯Ã‚Â¼Ã‚Â¡ÃƒÂ¯Ã‚Â¼Ã‚Â¶ÃƒÂ¯Ã‚Â¼Ã‚Â¥


----------



## Help

*help*

wave


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shut up Help.


----------



## izzy

tfw UTs last over 2 months


----------



## Bones Malone

berglund said:


> tfw UTs last over 2 months




you know who to thank for that


----------



## izzy

Chippah said:


> you know who to thank for that




who .


----------



## Bones Malone

berglund said:


> who .




I cannot say


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I have 3 blu-rays coming in the mail today.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Wish the mail would ****ing hurry up and get here...


----------



## OmniSens

When you wake up to 30 birthday texts, 29 from one person with 1 of them saying "wrong person"


----------



## Deficient Mode

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Shut up Help.




Don't talk to Help that way you immense clown


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Deficient Mode said:


> Don't talk to Help that way you immense clown




Who are you??? His bodyguard??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

On a more pleasing note, I got my horror blu-rays in the mail.


----------



## Deficient Mode

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Who are you??? His bodyguard??




I'm his chauffeur

Satan and his other 2 meter tall friends are his body guards


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Deficient Mode said:


> I'm his chauffeur
> 
> Satan and his other 2 meter tall friends are his body guards




I highly doubt a paperclip needs to be driven around.


----------



## Help

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Shut up Help.




Discord


----------



## Bones Malone

Help said:


> Discord




What cord?


----------



## Help

Chippah said:


> What cord?




ehat


----------



## Bones Malone

Help said:


> ehat




Dis cord


----------



## irunthepeg

I don't mind ads to support sites I like an visit but holy ad batman.

Pop ups, movies, backgrounds that compress threads - and to top it off the ads impact performance. 

What happened all of a sudden?


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

irunthepeg said:


> I don't mind ads to support sites I like an visit but holy ad batman.
> 
> Pop ups, movies, backgrounds that compress threads - and to top it off the ads impact performance.
> 
> What happened all of a sudden?




Please take this to the support forum where it belongs, thanks


----------



## Deficient Mode

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I highly doubt a paperclip needs to be driven around.




Paperclips don't have legs or anything. How do you expect them to get around on their own?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony's thoughts on the Avalanche retiring Hejduk's number


----------



## irunthepeg

Please take this to the support forum where it belongs, thanks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Deficient Mode said:


> Paperclips don't have legs or anything. How do you expect them to get around on their own?




All they need to do is clip paper.

It's not like they have families or significant others or whatever.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

if jemele hill is fired i will be very upset


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I don't mind ads to support sites I like an visit but holy ad batman.

Pop ups, movies, backgrounds that compress threads - and to top it off the ads impact performance. 

What happened all of a sudden?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

momma told me not to sell work


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need a smoke


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch a movie I think


----------



## PullHard

hey !


----------



## Pip

///////////////////


----------



## Pharrell Williams

fick


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Oooh


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sup??


----------



## Ceremony

SCENES. a


----------



## Shrimper

Well well


----------



## Ceremony

Palmer is in sixth


----------



## Siamese Dream

Just when you thought Hamilton couldn't possibly be more insufferable, apparently he's gone vegan


----------



## Siamese Dream

Also:


----------



## Ceremony

Palmer is in fifth


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Just when you thought Hamilton couldn't possibly be more insufferable, apparently he's gone vegan




https://www.facebook.com/Formula1/videos/892537780903205/


----------



## Ceremony

oh ffs I leave the room and there's a safety car

who binned it this time


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> oh ffs I leave the room and there's a safety car
> 
> who binned it this time




Kvyat just went straight on into the barrier


----------



## Ceremony

Palmer is in second


----------



## Shrimper

Palmer in 6th. This is wrong.


----------



## Ceremony

I enjoyed Hamilton moaning about a safety car while there was a crashed car in the middle of the narrowest part of the track directly after a blind corner

What an utter weapon he is


----------



## Shrimper

Ceremony said:


> I enjoyed Hamilton moaning about a safety car while there was a crashed car in the middle of the narrowest part of the track directly after a blind corner
> 
> What an utter weapon he is




To be fair he said he didn't realise it was the wrong way round. I.e facing the wrong way. Changed his mind after he realised.


----------



## Ceremony

I've spent the last three hours copying and saving all of my book and game reviews from HFBoards


----------



## Bob Richards

What do we want? 

Fry's dog!

When do we want it?

Fry's dog!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Annoyed


----------



## Pharrell Williams

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Annoyed




shut up


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I enjoyed Hamilton moaning about a safety car while there was a crashed car in the middle of the narrowest part of the track directly after a blind corner
> 
> What an utter weapon he is


----------



## Ceremony

primo content right there


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Ceremony




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

It's too hot


----------



## Ceremony

burd on Jeremy Kyle actually just said "are you having a giggle?"


----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony said:


> burd on Jeremy Kyle actually just said "are you having a giggle?"




What a goose!


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Dunno what to have for dinner....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooping right now


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

R.I.P. my insides


----------



## Ceremony

Amber Shinsel


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Lights' new album is an 8.5/10 on the first listen.

I gave PVRIS' latest 7.5/10 for reference.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

So sleepy....


----------



## Pip

This thread is pretty cool


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

When we had our first communion a weird kid in my class said Ixcuincle instead of amen

So now, I'll still have the urge to say Ixcuincle to the priest.


----------



## Ceremony

If there's one person I trust for music reviews, it's Zaide.


----------



## izzy

nhl 18 auck


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

berglund said:


> nhl 18 auck




D'uh


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres I have just realised it's now only a few months until we get to see Eve shouting at us on the telly again

Are you excited?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna cook dinner soon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ordered a pizza instead


----------



## izzy

gass


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Ceres I have just realised it's now only a few months until we get to see Eve shouting at us on the telly again
> 
> Are you excited?




Not real Olympics without NHLers! Who care!


----------



## Ceremony

(Except the Olympics should go back to amateurs, when it was better)

(Because Usain Bolt is in all those Virgin Media adverts because he has nothing better to do and just loves a fast broadband connection)


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Took a nap


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

yeah man. dude, yeah, i don't know what's so hard to understand. i haven't taken a solid Ixcuincle in 10 years. all of the Ixcuincles i take are completely liquid.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Holy ****, my pizza farts right now are LETHAL!!!


----------



## Bones Malone

berglund said:


> nhl 18 auck




i sold it


----------



## beowulf

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Holy ****, my pizza farts right now are LETHAL!!!




The women must love this.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

beowulf said:


> The women must love this.




Fortunately my old lady was asleep last night when all that was going on.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bought another horror blu-ray yesterday.


----------



## Help

Lnge


----------



## Cody Webster

Going golfing


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> Going golfing




Congrats.


----------



## TJ Hooker

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Bought another horror blu-ray yesterday.




Blue Ray DVDs are all the rage right now.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tom Hansen said:


> Blue Ray DVDs are all the rage right now.




You mean combo packs??


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Help said:


> Lnge




Love Mark Streit


----------



## Deficient Mode

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Love Mark Streit




Jerabek and Mete are better


----------



## Guerzy

Honestly I'm not sure that there are any teams where he (Dano) should not in top 9.


----------



## Mantis

Pate said:


> Honestly I'm not sure that there are any teams where he (Dano) should not in top 9.



I couldn't agree more


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need a coffee and a smoke


----------



## Help

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Love Mark Streit






Deficient Mode said:


> Jerabek and Mete are better




METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE METE 

a


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

****ing heartburn...


----------



## The Shovel Penguin

In light of today's events involving sports, politics, and the Steelers losing, the internet is a total dumpster fire right now and I need a quiet place to stay, thanks.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

The Shovel Penguin said:


> In light of today's events involving sports, politics, and the Steelers losing, the internet is a total dumpster fire right now and I need a quiet place to stay, thanks.




Who cares about the Steelers when our beloved Pens have to go meet Captain Tangerine....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't sleep


----------



## The Shovel Penguin

Phil for president. 
I'm suffering from one of the worst colds ever. It just won't go away.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

****ing heatwave here...I'm dying.


----------



## The Shovel Penguin

Dumpster fire


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

This new HF format is poop...


----------



## Dugray

Its all kinds of whatever. Spotify integration test:


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

I have privileges.


----------



## irunthepeg

@SoupyFIN i can’t post from work cause .mandatory.com is blocked here cause it’s filtered as “tasteless”


----------



## Dugray

Unfortunate.


----------



## chances14

this new format is an eyesore to look at on a desktop, especially on a widescreen monitor. The margins need to be adjusted and centered so that I don't have to literally move my head from side to side to look at both sides of a page


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

chances14 said:


> this new format is an eyesore to look at on a desktop, especially on a widescreen monitor. The margins need to be adjusted and centered so that I don't have to literally move my head from side to side to look at both sides of a page



Download the format off the Coyotes board it won't be so bright at least


----------



## Pip

@FinHockey kiss me


----------



## FinHockey

wow


----------



## Bones Malone

The white is killing my eyes


----------



## Bones Malone

luv2shitpost


----------



## Hammettf2b

irunthepeg said:


> @SoupyFIN i can’t post from work cause .mandatory.com is blocked here cause it’s filtered as “tasteless”


----------



## Hammettf2b

Chippah said:


> luv2shitpost



Reported for rude language


----------



## Bones Malone

Hammettf2b said:


> Reported for rude language




Reported for being an asshole


----------



## Bones Malone

"Let the profanity filter do it's job"


----------



## Hammettf2b

Why is @G F O P not posting wtb on this historic occasion?


----------



## Dugray

Nothing historic about it. What is Mandatory anyways. Sounds like some self-important wank.


----------



## Bones Malone

I'm just here so I don't get fined


----------



## Bones Malone

longest ut ever?


----------



## Dugray

Thwarted by server side validation.


----------



## Hansen

anyone want to kiss


----------



## Bones Malone

missed you Soupy


----------



## Hansen

/ban @zaide


----------



## John Price

Men in Blazers 09/26/17. http://feeds.soundcloud.com/stream/344177436-meninblazers-men-in-blazers-092617.mp3. Sent from Podcast Republic.


----------



## Bones Malone

what is bb code?


----------



## Bones Malone

that for blackberrys or sumptin


----------



## Hansen

bbcode wizard


----------



## Dugray

Toxic Masculinity https://twitter.com/Cobratate


----------



## John Price

I think these jeans shrunk after being washed this is why I don't do laundry!!


----------



## John Price

Why should I have to segregate loads into whites, colored, jeans, delicates? Why can't I just wash a huge load at once?


----------



## John Price

Where is the "View other users watching thread" option


----------



## Bones Malone

G F O P said:


> Why should I have to segregate loads into whites, colored, jeans, delicates? Why can't I just wash a huge load at once?




It's best to keep like colors together


----------



## Hansen

G F O P said:


> Where is the "View other users watching thread" option




gone you creep


----------



## John Price

Liverpool


----------



## John Price

We should just be able to put a huge load into the washer, dry t hat, and go. Laundry is unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## Bones Malone

manchester


----------



## Bones Malone

Like this post if you think whites and colors should be separated


----------



## Bones Malone

is yachty still alive?


----------



## John Price

Chippah said:


> Like this post if you think whites and colors should be separated




Do you know what happens when you mix whites with colours? Society crumbles!


----------



## Bee Sheriff

@SoupyFIN


----------



## Bones Malone

the brits are awfully quiet today, likely up to no good


----------



## John Price

it's so hot


----------



## John Price

hard working *'murican*


----------



## Bones Malone

G F O P said:


> Do you know what happens when you mix whites with colours? Society crumbles!



so true


----------



## Bones Malone

the heatwave is finally over


----------



## Dugray

My nose is like a urinal. Same colored fluids flowing through it at any rate.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Hansen

will mike ever stop spamming


----------



## Bones Malone

nice


----------



## Bones Malone

can't stop won't stop


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Bones Malone

hungry


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Dugray

Who are these women. Get them away from my HF.


----------



## John Price

Curveball!


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

70% of HF after seeing the update


----------



## Bones Malone

peesa gahbige @ you know who


----------



## Bones Malone

the chippy don't play


----------



## John Price




----------



## Bones Malone

this thread needs to be put out of it's misery


----------



## FinHockey

nice of ix to stay within the rules and post some weird looking chicks and not babes


----------



## John Price




----------



## Bones Malone

jay leno chin


----------



## Bones Malone

bored


----------



## Hansen

jesus christ mike quit spamming these ugly past-their-prime women


----------



## John Price




----------



## Hansen

(that does not include Milana)


----------



## FinHockey

where is my friends list


----------



## Bones Malone

wonder what's for din din


----------



## John Price




----------



## Bones Malone

maybe I'll just eat some (can't say it, this isn't discord)


----------



## John Price

Mighty Taco


----------



## Hansen

258,805 absolute shit posts


----------



## Bones Malone

love mandatory.com


----------



## John Price




----------



## Bones Malone

Hansen said:


> 258,805 absolute shit posts



so true


----------



## Bones Malone

shitpost central


----------



## John Price

Hansen said:


> 258,805 absolute shit posts


----------



## Bones Malone

those aren't koreans, open your eyes!!!


----------



## John Price

Hansen should move to South Korea and play OW in PC Bangs all day.


----------



## Bones Malone

how do i go back to 50 posts per page?


----------



## Hansen

where do you even find all of these ridiculous images to spam mike


----------



## FinHockey

send nudes


----------



## John Price

Hansen said:


> where do you even find all of these ridiculous images to spam mike


----------



## Bones Malone

Hansen said:


> where do you even find all of these ridiculous images to spam mike




www.google.com


----------



## John Price




----------



## Bones Malone

FinHockey said:


> send nudes




spread dudes


----------



## John Price

kek.


----------



## Bones Malone

shed 'tudes


----------



## Hansen

holy shit if you put someone on ignore it actually just removes them entirely from the page

this is awesome


----------



## John Price

we should spend most of our days playing in public US bangs

why is video gaming so discouraged in america


----------



## Bones Malone

ned cruz


----------



## John Price

Hansen said:


> holy shit if you put someone on ignore it actually just removes them entirely from the page
> 
> this is awesome




it also removes all threads they make


----------



## FinHockey

send zodiac


----------



## Hansen

FinHockey said:


> send nudes



retweet


----------



## Bones Malone

vape naysh


----------



## Bones Malone

Hansen said:


> this is awesome




this is us


----------



## Hansen

imagine sponsoring HFBoards for multiple years and now having to wait between posts


----------



## Bones Malone

Hansen said:


> imagine sponsoring HFBoards for multiple years and now having to wait between posts




Han Schlomo


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Sponsor outrage


----------



## Bones Malone

every existing member should get free sponsorship for a year


----------



## Hansen

G F O P is #fired


----------



## FinHockey

anyone who comes back after this shitshow should get free sponsorship for life


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Like this post or else you are responsible for killing an innocent doggo.


----------



## Dugray

I'm sick. Going home. Hopefully sleep okay


----------



## Dugray

The mobile ads on this are very irritating.

Also. Go outside.


----------



## Pip

Hansen said:


> imagine sponsoring HFBoards for multiple years and now having to wait between posts



Piss


----------



## Pip

G F O P said:


>



Because the ladder is taken more seriously in Korea and pro teams more often take players from the ladder


----------



## Hansen

playing ow


----------



## Pip

Hansen said:


> playing ow



It's pretty f***ed now with all the changes. Not necessarily worse just so different


----------



## Hansen

Pip said:


> It's pretty ****ed now with all the changes. Not necessarily worse just so different



thats kind of to be expected when you take 2 seasons off


----------



## HanSolo

Yo yo yo yo yo


----------



## Hammettf2b

HanSolo said:


> Yo yo yo yo yo



Well well well. look who decides to show up in the LNGE. Maybe HF should change formats every week if thats what it takes for you to post wtb.


----------



## HanSolo




----------



## HanSolo

Get dabbed on, hater.


----------



## John Price

let's play ow


----------



## Pip

When you want to nap but also really want to play OW wtb


----------



## Pip

When you want to kiss but nobody is willing to teach you


----------



## Bones Malone

No kissing


----------



## Pip

Chippah said:


> No kissing



What the


----------



## John Price

yeah


----------



## Bones Malone

uh huh


----------



## Bones Malone

HockeysFuture.com is a property of CraveOnline Media, LLC, an Evolve Media, LLC company. ©2017 All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Bones Malone

HockeysFuture.com isn't even a real website anymore you mooks


----------



## John Price

drunk


----------



## Bones Malone

okay


----------



## John Price

Was going to put on pants and leave the house and buy FIFA 18 or trade in FIFA 17 but can't leave house because I am too drunk


----------



## Bones Malone

get drunker


----------



## John Price

actually costs less to get a cable bundle than ps vue + internet
makes you think doesn't it
"cord cutters"


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone

[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]


----------



## John Price

Internet is 54 dollars right now. If you add PS Vue (45) dollars it's nearly 100 dollars per month. 

Comcast Double Play or whatever is 80 dollars per month. You save 20 dollars.


----------



## Bones Malone

jimmy on joe rogan live rn


----------



## Bones Malone

sugar is bad


----------



## Bones Malone

about time to close this


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone

992


----------



## Bones Malone

993


----------



## John Price

Joe.


----------



## John Price

dumbass cable companies sayibg Here it's 90 dollars at first. For 100 mbps internet and 100+ channels. But then after a year, we're going to HIKE IT UP to 110 per month. Shut the f*** up with that bullcrap mother f***a


----------



## Bones Malone

996


----------



## John Price

jimmy martinez up in this [REDACTED] motherf***a ay yo what up b


----------



## John Price

mods please fix the filter and blee out words like ***** and **** please


----------



## Bones Malone

@SoupyFIN LOCK HER UP!!!


----------



## John Price

The "racists" Jimmy Martinez talks about are just people who see him for what he is: an obnoxious, unfunny, crybaby.


----------



## Bones Malone

2.5 months for one UT ROFL


----------



## John Price

lmao at Youtube hating on b Jimmy MArtinez must be kevin brennan fans f*** kevin brennan's ***** ass


----------



## Hansen

In 1993 a company named Space Marketing Inc. proposed a project to launch a 1km^2 billboard into low orbit for the Superbowl. The advertisements would be seen from people on earth at roughly the same size as the moon for 15 days

ehat


----------

